# مناظرة وثاقة النص القرانى , مرجعا لكل من يريد ان يناقش فى هذا الموضوع



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

بالامس بعد هروب المسمى " امير عبد الله " من طلبى لمناظرته وبعد ان تحجج بان المناظرة ستكون فى العهد الجديد وليس القران ووافقت وقولت له موافق على ان يتم مناظرة فى كلا الموضوعين وفى النهاية هرب وعمل بلوك 

تقدم شخص اخر وطلب مناظرتى فى موضوع " نص القران " 

والموضوع بدأ بسؤالى له عن " العرضة الاخيرة " والمقصود بالعرضة الاخيرة ان هناك اسطورة اسلامية تقول ان هناك ملاك من السماء كان ينزل كل عام على محمد يعرض عليه القران الا ان فى العام الذى توفى فيه فعلها مرتين 

اى اختلاف فى القران سيقول اتباعه ان هذا هو نص " العرضة الاخيرة " تلك الاسطورة اللى نسبوا ليها كل شئ 

وكان سؤالى ان هناك نصين متصارعين طبقا للروايات الاسلامية

النص المنسوب لعثمان والذى جمعه زيد بن ثابت
والنص المنسوب لعبد الله بن مسعود 

فهل كلا الشخصين زيد بن ثابت وعبد الله بن مسعود حضروا العرضة الاخيرة ؟

اجابته كانت نعم 

وعليه فمن منهما كاذبا ؟

فان كان العرضة الاخيرة لمحمد هى نص زيد بن ثابت فعليه يكون عبد الله بن مسعود وقراءته المتهمة بالشذوذ هى قراءة كاذبة

وان كان عبد الله بن مسعود قراءته هى قراءة العرضة الاخيرة فعليه سيكون حرف زيد بن ثابت هو نص محرف 

وفى النهاية النتيجة الحتمية ان النص اصلا لا يمكن معرفته بالطرق النقدية 

محور حديثنا هيكون عن
1- هل القراءات تقدم شيئا عن نص القران قبل عثمان
2- هل نحن نملك شواهد نصية حقيقية عن النص قبل عثمان ؟
3- هل ابن مسعود كان نصه شاذا ؟
4- هل هناك اثر صحيح يثبت ما هو النص الخاص بالعرضة الاخيرة ؟
5- هل الدليل الادبى الممثل فى الروايات المنتقلة عن المسلمين انفسهم يثبت تحريف النص ؟


نبدأ بعد اعتراف الصبى المسلم بان كلا الشخصين شهدوا العرضة الاخيرة وكلاهما نقلوا نص العرضة الاخيرة تعالوا نعرض الحقيقة 

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

1اولا /	مفيش قراءة حالية ترجع لغير الرسم العثمانى 
الدليل " ان علماء القراءات نفسهم اشترطوا 3 شروط لاقرار قرانية القراءة وصحتها وهى :
 موافقة رسم المصحف العثمانى
انها صحيحة من الناحية اللغوية
وان سندها صحيح 

انتفاء شرط من الشروط يحول القراءة لقراءة شاذة 

علماء القراءات وضعوا موافقة القراءة للرسم العثمانى هو اول واهم شرط فى اقرار صحة القراءة
*نقرا فى كتاب المدخل لعلوم القران عن هذا الشرط الاتى* "  .المقياس الثاني: موافقة أحد المصاحف العثمانية ولو احتمالا 
وهذا المقياس يجعل المصاحف العثمانية هي الأساس في القراءات القرآنية، بحيث تتوافق القراءة الثابتة عن طريق النقل والرواية بما جاء في المصاحف العثمانية ولو احتمالا، لأن الرسم العثماني قد يخالف بعض القراءات، في زيادة حرف أو نقصانه أو إدغامه في حرف آخر، كما في قوله: {مالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ}، فقد كتبت بغير ألف في الرسم القرآني، وكذلك قوله: وأوصى، ووصّى. " انتهى الاقتباس ":

فالاساس اللى بنيت عليه كل القراءات الحالية للقران هو الرسم العثمانى وموافقته ليه 

ثانيا /	بما ان كل القراءات الحالية " السبعة او العشرة او حتى 14 " لازم ولابد وان تكون موافقة لرسم المصحف فهى قراءات ترجع لهذا الحرف الذى جمع عليه عثمان القران فهى قراءات لحرف واحد " حرف زيد بن ثابت "

وهذا ما قاله ابن باز فى مجموع فتاويه "  أما القراءات السبع أو القراءات العشر فهي موجودة في نفس ما جمعه عثمان رضي الله عنه في زيادة حرف أو نقص حرف أو مد أو شكل للقرآن، كل هذا داخل في الحرف الواحد الذي جمعه عثمان  "

اذن اى قراءة حالية يتم القراءة بها لابد وان تكون موافقة للرسم العثمانى وما جمعه عثمان 

ثالثا / بما اننا اصلا بنتكلم عن	مرحلة ما قبل عثمان :
لدينا روايات عن قراءات قرات  من صحابة اخرين مخالفة لحرف زيد بن ثابت والمثال الاهم حرف ابن مسعود 

-	هناك روايات صحيحة شهدت ان الذى حضر العرضة الاخيرة هو عبد الله بن مسعود وقراءته هو الرواية الاخيرة للنبى  وشهد ما تم نسخه حسب شهادة ابن عباس ان قراءة ابن مسعود هى قراءة تلك المسماه العرضة الاخيرة

عن ابنِ عباسٍ قال : أَيُّ القِراءتينِ تَعُدُّونَ أَوَّلَ قالوا : قراءةُ عبدِ اللهِ قال : لا بل هي الآخرةُ كان يُعرَضُ القرآنُ على رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ في كلِّ عامٍ مرةً فلمَّا كان العامُ الذي قُبِضَ فيه عُرِضَ عليه مرتينِ فشهدَ عبدُ اللهِ فَعَلِمَ ما نُسِخَ منه وما بُدِّلَ
الراوي : أبو ظبيان الجنبي | المحدث : أحمد شاكر | المصدر : مسند أحمد
الصفحة أو الرقم: 5/141 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : إسناده صحيح

 قال لي ابنُ عبَّاسٍ: على أيِّ القِراءتَيْنِ تَقرَأُ؟ قُلتُ: على القِراءة الأُولى قِراءةِ ابنِ مسعودٍ، قال: بل قِراءةُ ابنِ مسعودٍ هي الآخِرةِ، إنَّ جِبريلَ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ كان يَعرِضُ على نبيِّ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ القُرآنَ في كلِّ رَمضانَ، فلمَّا كان العامُ الذي ماتَ فيه، عرَضَه مرَّتيْنِ، فشهِدَ عبدُ اللهِ ما نُسِخَ منه، وما بُدِّلَ.
الراوي : أبو ظبيان | المحدث : شعيب الأرناؤوط | المصدر : تخريج مشكل الآثار
الصفحة أو الرقم: 3120 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : إسناده صحيح

رواية المستدرك ايضا تشهد ان ابن عباس شهد ان قراءة عبد الله بن سعود هى قراءة العرضة الاخيرة وليست قراءة زيد

أنَّه قال لأصحابِه: أيُّ القِراءتَيْنِ تَرَوْنَ آخِرًا؟ قالوا: قراءةُ زَيدٍ، قال: لا، إنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ كان يَعرِضُ القِراءةَ على جِبْريلَ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ في كلِّ سَنةٍ، فلمَّا كانتِ السَّنةُ التي قُبِضَ فيها، عرَضَه عليه مرَّتيْنِ، فشَهِدَه ابنُ مسعودٍ، وكانت قِراءةُ عبدِ اللهِ آخِرًا. قال: ثُم وَجَدْنا أهلَ القراءةِ قدِ اختَلَفوا في أشياءَ ممَّا يَقرَؤونَ القُرآنَ عليها، ممَّا هي في الخَطِّ مُؤتِلَفةً، وفي ألفاظِهم بها مُختَلِفةً، منها قولُه عزَّ وجلَّ: {إِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَتَبَيَّنُوا} [النساء: 94]، وفي قراءةِ غيرِه منهم: ((فَتَثَبَّتُوا)). ومنها قولُه عزَّ وجلَّ: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا} [الحجرات: 6] في قراءةِ بعضِهم، وفي قراءةِ غيرهِ: ((فَتَثَبَّتُوا)). ومنها قولُه عزَّ وجلَّ: {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَنُبَوِّئَنَّهُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ غُرَفًا} [العنكبوت: 58]، في قراءةِ بعضِهم، وفي قراءةِ غيرِه منهم: ((لَنُثَوِّيَنَّهُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ غُرَفًا)). ومنها قولُه عزَّ وجلَّ: ((وَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنْشِرُهَا))، في قراءةِ بعضِهم، وفي قراءةِ غيرِه منهم: ((نُنْشِزُهَا)).
الراوي : عبدالله بن عباس | المحدث : شعيب الأرناؤوط | المصدر : تخريج مشكل الآثار
الصفحة أو الرقم: 3122 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح |  انظر شرح الحديث رقم 145129
يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

نكمل : يبقى اثبتنا ان كل القراءات الحالية ترجع اصلا لحرف عثمان وان كل القراءات انبثقت من هذا الحرف فقط لا غير
ما قبل عثمان لا نعرف ماذا قرأ الصحابة ولا سبيل لمعرفته 

*ناتى للنقطة الاهم : اسطورة العرضة الاخيرة *

هذا الوهم الكبير المسمى العرضة الاخيرة ابن عباس شهد ان قراءة ابن مسعود هى قراءة العرضة الاخيرة وليس قراءة زيد بن ثابت 
نكمل مع ابن مسعود 
ابن مسعود قال محمد عنه انه من الاربعة الذى امر انه تاخذوا منهم القران , فى شرح الحديث السابق 
، فقال ابنُ عبَّاسٍ رضِيَ اللهُ عنهما: "لا؛ إنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ كان يَعرِضُ القُرآنَ على جِبريلَ كلَّ عامٍ مرَّةً"، أي: كان يُراجِعُ كلَّ ما نزَلَ مِن القُرآنِ مع جِبريلَ مرَّةً في كلِّ عامٍ، "فلمَّا كان في العامِ الذي قُبِضَ فيه عَرَضَه عليه مرَّتينِ"؛ تأْكيدًا وتَعليمًا بما نُسِخَ وما أُثبِتَ، *"وكانتْ آخِرُ القِراءةِ قِراءةَ عبدِ اللهِ"؛ فقد شَهِدَ عبدُ اللهِ بنُ مَسعودٍ العرْضةَ الأخيرةَ، وأخَذَها عن النَّبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ، *فكان أعلَمَ مِن غَيرِه بالقُرآنِ، وفي الصَّحيحينِ أنَّ رَسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ قال: "خُذوا القُرآنَ مِن أربعةٍ: مِن عبْدِ اللهِ بنِ مَسعودٍ -فبَدَأَ به- وسالمِ مَولى أبي حُذَيفةَ، ومُعاذِ بنِ جَبَلٍ، وأُبيِّ بنِ كَعبٍ"
نقرا ان الحديث يشير الى ان العرضة الاخيرة هى قراءة ابن مسعود وهو اعلم الناس بالقران وهو من الاربعة اللى امر محمد باخذ القران عنهم 
2- قال ابن مسعود عن زيد بانه تلقى 70 سورة من القران وزيد كان لسه صبى بيلعب 
رأْتُ مِن في رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم سبعينَ سورَةً وإنَّ َزيدَ بنَ ثابِتٍ لذو ذؤابتينِ في الكتابِ
الراوي : عبدالله بن مسعود | المحدث : البوصيري | المصدر : إتحاف الخيرة المهرة
الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/288 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : إسناده صحيح |
 قرأتُ مِنْ فِي رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ سبعين سورةً وإنَّ زيدَ بنَ ثابتٍ له ذؤابةٌ في الكُتَّابِ
الراوي : عبدالله بن مسعود | المحدث : أحمد شاكر | المصدر : مسند أحمد
الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/116 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : إسناده صحيح |  انظر شرح الحديث رقم 116320
وفى شرح الحديث وفى طعنه على زيد بن ثابت " لذي حمَلَه على قَوْلِ ذلك هو ما أَمَرَ به عَثْمانُ رضِي اللهُ عنه مِنْ جَمْعِ القرآنِ في مُصْحَفٍ واحدٍ على رَسْمٍ وَاحدٍ؛ فَساءَه ذلك فقال ما قال، " 
ان السبب فى مقولته انه ساء فعلة عثمان بانه يجمع القران على رسم واحد
3-ابن مسعود امر بغل المصاحف بعد ان عرف بان عثمان امر بحرقها 

أُمِرَ بالمَصاحِفِ أنْ تُغيَّرَ، فقال ابنُ مَسعودٍ: مَن استطاعَ منكم أنْ يَغُلَّ مُصحَفَه فليَغُلَّه؛ فإنَّه مَن غَلَّ شيئًا جاء به يومَ القيامةِ. ثُمَّ قال: لقد قرَأْتُ مِن فَمِ رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ سَبعينَ سورةً، أفأترُكُ ما أخَذتُ مِن في رسولِ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ.
الراوي : خمير بن مالك | المحدث : شعيب الأرناؤوط | المصدر : تخريج سير أعلام النبلاء
الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/487 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : إسناده حسن،
وعليه لو بحثنا فى فترة ا قبل عثمان سنجد الاتى 
1-	تلك المسماة العرضة الاخيرة شهد ابن عباس انها توافق قراءة ابن مسعود وليس قراءة زيد وهو واحد من اكابر صحابة محمد
2-	ابن مسعود استاء من فعل عثمان انه يجمع القران على حرف واحد
3-	ابن مسعود طعن فى زيد بن ثابت ووصفه بالصبى اثناء ما هو كان يحفظ حاجة وسبعين سورة من القران
4-	محمد امر بان يؤخذ القران من ابن مسعود " واحد من الاربعة المفضلين "
5-	ابن مسعود لما سمع عن امر عثمان بحرق المصحف قال غلوا مصاحفكم 

وعليه فترة ما قبل عثمان وقبل توحيد نصه بعد اضطراب الامصار فى قراءة القران تشهد اضطراب القران ونصه من موت محمد الى تثبيت نص قرانى واحد بامر من عثمان وكل ما تقروؤه الان هو حرف عثمان لا غير بقراءته المختلفة

يتبع ..


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

1-	بعد ما اثبتنا ان كل القراءات الحالية تعود للرسم العثمانى لا غيره وان اول واهم معيار لاقرار صحة القراءة هو الرسم العثمانى وعليه اى قراءة من القراءات المشهورة هى انتقال للحرف العثمانى وكل القراءات الحالية ما هى الا قراءة ذلك الحرف الذى جمعه عثمان

2-	يقول " ولا : المصاحف العثمانية نسخت بناءا على جمع ابي بكر رضي الله عنه للمصاحف
بمعنى يا جويهل المصاحف العثمانية طابقت نسخة ابي بكر رضي الله عنه
و التصريح وقع هنا " انتهى كلامه

وهنا لازم نفرق بين الشاهد الحقيقى والروايات بمعنى ؟؟
النص العثمانى لديه شواهد حقيقية بين ايدينا " مخطوطات " نقدر نعرف شكل النص من بدايات القرن الثانى الهجرى وعليه نقدر نعرف ان الرسم الحالى يرجع ليه ام لا بشواهد حقيقة وليس مجرد روايات ولاجل اننا لا نملك ذلك المصحف فلنفحص اضطراب المسلمين فى شكل هذا المصحف الوهمى

*مصحف ابو بكر او ما يسمى بمصحف حفصة :*
اولا / لا يوجد نسخة فى الكون لهذا المسمى مصحف حفصة ولا احد يعرف ماذا حوى هذا المصحف وكلها افتراضات
ثانيا / كل ما نعرفه هو روايات فى روايات 
ثالثا / اراء الفقهاء بان مصحف ابوبكر اصلا مختلف فى شكله عن مصحف زيد بن ثابت 
ابن الجزرى مثلا قال ايه فى منجد المقرئين "* المصاحف التي كتبت في زمن أبي بكر   كانت محتوية على جميع الأحرف السبعة،* فلما كثر الاختلاف وكاد المسلمون يكفر بعضهم بعضاً أجمع الصحابة على كتابة القرآن العظيم على العرضة الأخيرة التي قرأها النبي   على جبريل عام قبض، وعلى ما أنزل الله تعالى دون ما أذن فيه، وعلى ما صح مستفاضاً عن النبي   دون غيره, فكتبوا المصاحف على لفظ لغة قريش والعرضة الأخيرة، وما صح عن النبي   واستفاض دون ما كان قبل ذلك مما كان بطريق الشذوذ والآحاد من زيادة، وإبدال وتقديم وتأخير وغير ذلك "
*وتلخصيا لكلام ابن الجزرى *
1-	المصاحف فى زمن ابو بكر كانت بتحوى كل الاحرف السبعة واختلف المسلمين 
وعثمان جمع المصحف على حرف قريش
اذن لا احد يعرف اصلا ماذا كان يحوى هذا المصحف " او المصاحف " المنسوبة لابو بكر وكل ما نعرفه اليوم هو ما جمعه عثمان فقط
*ثانيا مروان ابن الحكم امر باحراق مصحف ابو بكر وكان حجته انه يخشى ان يكون المصحف فيه ما يخالف مصحف عثمان *
 فَلَمَّا توفيت حَفْصَة أَخذ مَرْوَان بن الحكم تِلْكَ الصُّحُف فغسلها،.

     وَقَالَ : أخْشَى أَن يُخَالف بعض الْقُرْآن بَعْضًا، وَفِي لفظ: أَخَاف أَن يكون فِيهِ شَيْء يُخَالف مَا نسخ عُثْمَان، وَإِنَّمَا فعل عُثْمَان هَذَا وَلم يَفْعَله الصّديق رَضِي الله عَنهُ، لِأَن غَرَض أبي بكر كَانَ جمع الْقُرْآن بِجَمِيعِ حُرُوفه ووجوهه الَّتِي نزل بهَا وَهِي على لُغَة قُرَيْش وَغَيرهَا، وَكَانَ غَرَض عُثْمَان تَجْرِيد لُغَة قُرَيْش من تِلْكَ الْقرَاءَات، وَقد جَاءَ ذَلِك مُصَرحًا بِهِ فِي قَول عُثْمَان لهَؤُلَاء الْكتاب، فَجمع أَبُو بكر غير جمع عُثْمَان، فَإِن قيل: فَمَا قصد عُثْمَان بإحضار الصُّحُف وَقد كَانَ زيد وَمن أضيف إِلَيْهِ حفظوه؟
وتلخيصا للاقتباس 
1-	فى العهد الاموى تم التخلص من نسخة حفصة خشية ان يكون فيها ما يخالف حرف عثمان
2-	غرض ابو بكر كان جمع القران بكل حروفه
3-	عثمان جرد باقى الاحرف وابقى على حرف قريش فقط 
وعليه من الكذب والتدليس ان تقول بان قران ابو بكر هو نفسه قران عثمان لان المسلمين نفسهم تخلصوا من مصحف ابو بكر 
ابو عمرو الدانى قال ايه عن مصحف ابو بكر ؟
فإن قال قائل: فإذْ قد أَوضحتَ ما سُئلتَ عنه من تأوّل هذين الخبرين؛ فعرّفنا بالسبب الذي دعا عثمان   إلى جمع القرآن في المصاحف، وقد كان مجموعا في الصحف عَلَى ما رويته لنا في حديث زيد بن ثابت المتقدم؟
قلت: السبب في ذلك بيّن؛ فذلك الخبر على قول بعض العلماء و*هو أنَّ أبا بكر   كان قد جمعه أَولاً عَلى السبعة الأحرف التي أَذِن الله عزَّ وجلَّ للأمّة في التلاوة بها، ولم يخصَّ حرفا بعينه*؛ فلمَّا كان زمان عثمان ووقع الاختلاف بين أهل العراق وأهل الشام في القراءة وأَعلمه حذيفةُ بذلك رأَى هو ومن بالحضرة من الصحابة أن يُجمع الناس على حرف واحد من تلك الأحرف، وأن يسقط ما سواه؛ فيكون ذلك مما يرتفع به الاختلاف ويوجب الاتفاق، إذ كانت الأمّة لم تؤمر بحفظ الأحرف السبعة، وإنما خُيّرت في أيّها شاءت لزمته وأجزأها؛ كتخييرها في كفارة اليمين بالله بين الإطعام والكسوة والعتق، لا أن يجمع ذلك كله فكذلك السبعة الأحرف.
وقيل: إنما جمع الصحف في مصحف واحد لما في ذلك من حياطة القرآن وصيانته وجعل المصاحف المختلفة مصحفا واحداً متفقا عليه وأسقط ما لا يصحّ من القراءات ولا يثبت من اللغات، وذلك من مناقبه وفضائله  

نلخص كلامنا 
1-	لا وجد اى دليل على شكل نص مصحف " او مصاحف " حفصة فكل الذى روى عن الامر روايات فقط 
2-	الدليل النصى المتاح يعرفنا ما جمعه عثمان فقط ولا نملك غيره
3-	كل القراءات ترجع لحرف عثمان فقط 
4-	لا يوجد اى نص للقران سوى ما جمعه عثمان 
5-	الفقهاء قالوا ان ابو بكر جمع القران باحرفه السبعة ولما حدث الخلاف بين المسلمين فى الامصار المختلفة رجعوا لعثمان فامر بتجميع القران بحرف قريش 
6-	مروان ابن الحكم تخلص من مصحف ابو بكر خشية ان يكون حاوى لقراءات مختلفة عن ما جمعه عثمان 
وعليه اى قراءة حالية هتستشهد بها هى ترجع حرفيا لمصحف عثمان ولا يوجد غيره 

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

*اسطورة العرضة الاخيرة /*
لا وجود لهذه الحادثة سوى رواية ان فى العام اللى مات فيه محمد عرض عليه جبريل القران مرتين " انتهى " 
وحول تلك الرواية اليتيمة قامت الاساطير , اى شئ اختلفوا فيه يرجعوه للعرضة الاخيرة 
اختلف عثمان وابن مسعود كل واحد يقول دا اللى انا سمعته فى العرضة الاخيرة 
ايه هى العرضة الاخيرة ؟ وايه هو النص النهائى اللى تلاه محمد على المسلمين ؟ 
محدش يعرف حاجة كلها روايات فى روايات
ابن مسعود يقول انا اللى حضرتها وانا اللى اعرفها
ابن عباس يقول ابن مسعود هو اللى حضرها
واخينا يقول لا زيد اللى حضرها وهو اللى يعرفها كويس
طيب اذا كنتوا انتوا مختلفين فيها فما شاننا احنا بتلك الاسطورة المسماة العرضة الاخيرة ؟
الحقيقة ان حسب الروايات والاساطير الاسلامية كان فى ملاك ربانى بيجى لمحمد كل رمضان ويعرض عليه القران بحرف شكل من الحروف السبعة
فمرة يقرا لابن مسعود بحرف ومرة لابى بحرف
*فهذا ما قاله ابن عطية فى المحرر الوجير *
فأباح الله تعالى لنبيه هذه الحروف السبعة, وعارضه بها جبريل في عرضاته على الوجه الذي فيه الإعجاز وجودة الرصف, ولم تقع الإباحة في قوله  : (فاقرؤوا ما تيسر منه) بأن يكون كل واحد من الصحابة إذا أراد أن يبدل اللفظة من بعض هذه اللغات جعلها من تلقاء نفسه, ولو كان هذا لذهب إعجاز القرآن وكان معرضاً أن يبدل هذا وهذا حتى يكون غير الذي نزل من عند الله, وإنما وقعت الإباحة في الحروف السبعة للنبي   ليوسع بها على أمته, فقرأه مرة لأبي بما عارضه به جبريل صلوات الله عليهما, ومرة لابن مسعود بما عارضه به أيضاً..

فهل لنا ان نعرف فى عرضته الاخيرة حسب الاساطير الاسلامية اى من الاحرف تم عرضه على محمد ؟
تقريبا محمد كان بيتلوا عدة نصوص على كل الصحابة مش نص واحد ودا سبب الاختلاف القاتل بينهم 
ونفس ما قاله الزركشى فى البرهان 
*كان جبريل يأتي في كل عرضة بحرف إلى أن تمر سبعة*"
يعنى كل عرضة كانت بحرف من الحروف السبعة , يعنى مش بس عندنا عرضة اخيرة دا احنا عندنا على الاقل 7 عرضات بعدد الحروف السبعة  
ونفس ما قاله ابن حجر " *بان نفس الجزء من القران كان يكرر مرارا على الصحابة حسب عدد الحروف الماذون بها* "
*ولعله كان يعيد ذلك الجزء مراراً بحسب تعدد الحروف المأذون في قراءتها*"

يعنى ممكن يقول لابن مسعود قراءة ويقول لابى قراءة ويقول لغيره قراءة اخرى وكل واحد سمع قراءة مختلفة وكل واحد فيهم ينسب قراءته لعرضة النبى 
طيب والاختلاف بين القراءات فى عهد محمد نفسه حتى ان كان بيتلو القران بشكل على كل صحابى مختلف عن الشكل لصحابى اخر
اخدوا رخصة فى تغيير الفاظ القران طالما اللفظ ما هيغير المعنى
حسب الحديث الصحيح
قال جبريلُ : اقرءوا القرآنَ على حرفٍ ، فقال ميكائيلُ : استزِدْه ، فقال : على حرفَين ، حتى بلغ ستةَ أو سبعةَ أحرفٍ ، فق*ال : كلُّها شافٍ كافٍ ، ما لم يختمْ آيةَ عذابٍ برحمةٍ ، أو آيةَ رحمةٍ بعذابٍ ، كقولك : هلُمَّ وتعالَ*
الراوي : أبو بكرة نفيع بن الحارث | المحدث : ابن جرير الطبري | المصدر : تفسير الطبري
الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/24 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : ثابت

وهذه فضيحة اخرى تسمى فضيحة الاحرف السبعة ورخصة تغيير الفاظ القران 

 يعنى قول هلم قول تعال قول اللى تقوله المهم متختمش ايه رحمة بعذاب او العكس

يعنى الخلاصة 
1-	العرضة الاخيرة دى اسطورة كل ما ورد عنها رواية بان جبريل فى السنة اللى مات فيها محمد عرض عليه القران مرتين ولا نعرف نصها ولا اى شئ عنها وكلها اساطير
2-	ابن عباس شهد بان قراءة ابن مسعود هى قراءة العرضة الاخيرة حسب الحديث الصحيح
3-	الفقهاء قالوا بان جبريل عرض على النبى القران فى كل عام بحرف واحد من الحروف السبعة فلدينا على الاقل 7 عرضات اخرهم كان عرضته على ابن مسعود
4-	النبى قرا على كل صحابى بقراءة مختلفة وهو سبب الاختلاف
5-	محمد اعطى للصحابى رخصة تغيير الفاظ القران بشرط الحفاظ على المعنى ورد العلماء الرخصة لسبب التيسير على الامة 
اخيرا نحن لا نعرف اى شئ عن العرضة الاخيرة ولا اى عرضة من العرضات اللى تمت فى حياة محمد حسب الروايات
فما نملكه هو النص اللى جمعه عثمان وما قبل عثمان هى روايات فى روايات فى روايات واختلف العلماء فيما بينهم 
يبقى ازاى بكل ثقة تنسب مصحف عثمان لشئ وهمى واسطورى لا نعرف عنه شئ اسمه العرضة الاخيرة واحنا منعرفش عنها حاجة اصلا غير رواية مكونة من 5 كلمات 

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

نكمل 
بعد ان اثبتنا ان ابن عباس شهد بان قراءة ابن مسعود هى القراءة الاخيرة لمحمد قال بل ابن عباس كداب ابن كدابة وخفف اللفظ وقال ان شهادته مردودة وكلاهما نفس المعنى فكون ابن عباس وهو صحابى شهادته مردودة اذن فهو شهد كذبا وزورا 
اذن ابن عباس كداب وابن مسعود كداب اذن الصحابة كدابين وهو المطلوب اثباته ومش عايزين اكتر من كدا انهم كانوا عصابة من الكذابين

النقطة دلوقتى  محدش اصلا يعرف ما هو قبل عثمان والروايات متضاربة وكله بيكدب بعض 
*السيوطى فى الدر المنثور جمع كل الاقوال عن تلك الاسطورة المسماة العرضة الاخيرة*
ابن سيرين قال قراءة عثمان 
ابن عباس قال قراءة ابن مسعود
ابن مسعود قال ان قراءته هى قراءة العرضة الاخيرة وانه تلاقها من محمد فى عام وفاته

وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف "، وابن الأنباري، والبيهقي في “ الدلائل “ عن عبيدة السلماني قال : القراءة التي عرضت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في العام الذي قبض فيه هذه القراءة التي يقرؤها الناس التي جمع عثمان الناس عليها .

وأخرج ابن الأنباري، وابن أشتة في " المصاحف " عن ابن سيرين قال : كان جبريل يعارض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل سنة في شهر رمضان، فلما كان العام الذي قبض فيه عارضه مرتين، فيرون أن تكون قراءتنا هذه على العرضة الأخيرة .

وأخرج ابن الأنباري عن أبي ظبيان قال : قال لنا ابن عباس : أي القراءتين تعدون أول؟ قلنا : قراءة عبد الله، وقراءتنا هي الأخيرة، فقال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعرض عليه جبريل القرآن كل سنة مرة في شهر رمضان، وإنه عرضه عليه في آخر سنة مرتين، فشهد منه عبد الله ما نسخ وما بدل .

وأخرج ابن الأنباري عن مجاهد قال : قال لنا ابن عباس : أي القرآن [ ص: 553 ] تعدون أول؟ قلنا : قراءة عبد الله . ، قال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : كان يعرض القرآن على جبريل كل سنة مرة، وإنه عرضه عليه في آخر سنة مرتين، فقراءة عبد الله آخرهن .

وأخرج ابن الأنباري عن ابن مسعود قال : كان جبريل يعارض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقرآن في كل سنة مرة، وإنه عارضه بالقرآن في آخر سنة مرتين، فأخذته من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك العام .

وأخرج ابن الأنباري عن ابن مسعود قال : *لو أعلم أحدا أحدث بالعرضة الأخيرة مني لرحلت إليه .*

وأخرج الحاكم وصححه عن سمرة قال : عرض القرآن على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث عرضات فيقولون : إن قراءتنا هذه هي العرضة الأخيرة

فشكرا على اثبات اسطورة العرضة الاخيرة وان الكل ادعى بان قراءته هى قراءة العرضة الاخيرة
وفى الاخر احنا لا عندنا نص العرضة الاخيرة ولا غيره كل ما نملكه هو نص عثمان فقط لا غير وما خلافه هو روايات فى روايات الكل تضارب فيما بينه وقعدوا يتخانقوا سوا وكل واحد يقول قراءتى هى العرضة الاخيرة 
محمد سنى كذب ابن عباس فى شهادته عن قراءة ابن مسعود وكذب ابن مسعود نفسه لكى ينصر فكرة ان قراءة العرضة الاخيرة هى قراءة زيد
فان كان الصحابة نفسهم اختلفوا فما المطلوب منا بعد 1400 سنة واكثر ؟؟؟
النقطة الثانية / هل اصلا القراءات الحالية تخرج خارج الحرف العثمانى المشهور
هو اخذ مثال  قراءة عاصم هى نفسها قراءة ابن مسعود 
ودا المسلسل الجديد فى تعليم هذا الصبى
ادى سند الرواية
حفص وشعبة عن عاصم بن أبي النَّجود([1]) عن أبي عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن حبيب بن ربيعة([2]) السلميّ الضرير، و أبي مريم زِرِّ بن حُبَيْش بن حُباشة الأسديّ([3]) و أبي عمرو سعد بن إياس الشيباني([4])، وقرأ هؤلاء الثلاثة على عبد الله بن مسعود t .
وقرأ أبوعبدالرحمن السّلميّ وزِرِّ بن حبيش أيضاً على عثمان بن عفان وعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما وقرأ السلمي أيضاً على أبيّ بن كعب وزيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنهما، وقرأ ابن مسعود وعثمان وعليّ وأبيّ وزيد على رسول الله e. 
حفص
عاصم
ابى عبد الرحمن 
نقل عن مجموعة من الصحابة ( ابن مسعود وزى بن حبيش وعثمان بن عفان وعلى بن ابى طالب )
طيب احنا عندنا النص المنقول عن عاصم ؟ عن ابو عبد الرحمن ؟ عن عثمان ؟ عن على ؟ عن زر بن حبيش ؟
احنا مش معانا غير النص الاخير المنقول بواسطة حفص فقط لا غير وكل من دونه هى سلسلة اسماء فقط ولا نملك اى مصدر نصى حقيقى لمعرفة نص اى شخص فى السلسلة الوهمية 
فلن تقدر ان تقول بان ابن مسعود قرأ قراءة حفص بدليل نصى حقيقى لانك لا تملك قراءة ابن مسعود اصلا انت تملك قراءة حفص فقط لا غير والربط اللى حاولتوا تبتكروه هو سلسلة اسماء فقط لا غير وساذكر لك سلسلة ايضا مذكور فيها ابن مسعود والقراءة مختلفة  

لكن هل الدليل الادبى المتوفر فى تراثكوا يكذبك ؟

ايوة


هناك روايات صحيحة السند لقراءات مخالفة لحفص ونسبت لابن مسعود هعطيك امثلة قليلة منها وهى بالمئات يمكنك مراجعة معجم القراءات للخطيب لحصرها

(1)	القراءة الاولى 
 عنِ ابنِ مسعودٍ أنَّهُ قرأَ (هيتَ لَك) فقالَ شقيقٌ إنَّا نقرؤُها (هئتُ لَك)* يعني فقالَ ابنُ مسعودٍ أقرؤُها كما علِّمتُ أحبُّ إليَّ.*
الراوي : شقيق بن سلمة | المحدث : الألباني | المصدر : صحيح أبي داود
القراءة الثانية
 قرأ أُبَيّ وابن مسعودٍ : *فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ مُتَتَابِعَاتٍ*
الراوي : مجاهد بن جبر المكي | المحدث : الألباني | المصدر : إرواء الغليل
الصفحة أو الرقم: 2578 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح
القراءة الثالثة
تسلموا بدلا من تستأنسوا
وقال هشيم أخبرنا مغيرة ، عن إبراهيم قال : *في مصحف ابن مسعود : " حتى تسلموا على أهلها وتستأذنوا " . وهذا أيضا رواية عن ابن عباس* ، وهو اختيار ابن جرير .
القراءة الرابعة ( صحيح البخارى )
عن أبي ذَرٍّ، قال: دَخَلْتُ المسجدَ ورسولُ الله صل1 جالسٌ، ï»“ï» ï»¤ï± ï؛ژ غَرَبَتِ الشمسُ قال: «يا أبا ذَرٍّ، هل تدري أينَ تَذْهَبُ هذه؟» قال: قلتُ: اللهُ ورسولُه أعلَمُ، قال: «فإنَّها تَذْهَبُ تَستأْذِنُ في السُّجُودِ، فيُؤذَنُ لها، وكأنَّها قد قيلَ لها: ارجِعي من حيثُ جئتِ، فتَطْلُعُ من مَغْرِبِها». *ثمَّ قرأ (ذلكَ مُستَقَـرٌّ لها)-  في قراءةِ عبدِالله .*
القراءة الخامسة 
( سكرة الحق بالموت ) بدلا من قراءة سكرة الموت بالحق وهى نفسها قراءة ابو بكر
*وصحَّ عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أنه قرأ {وَجَاءَتْ سَكرَةُ الحقِّ بالْمَوْتِ} وكذا عن عبدالله بن مسعود رحمة الله عليه*
القراءة السادسة 
بدلا من يطوف بهما قرأ باسناد صحيح ان لا يطوف بهما
حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال، حدثنا أبو عاصم قال، حدثنا ابن جريج قال، قال عطاء : لو أن حاجًّا أفاضَ بعدما رمى جمرة العقبة، فطاف بالبيت ولم يَسع، فأصابها -يعني: امرأته- لم يكن عليه شيء، لا حجٌّ ولا عمرة، *من أجل قول الله في مصحف ابن مسعود: "فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جُناح عليه أن لا يَطوَّف بهما*
وهى نفسها قراءة ابن عباس
حدثني يعقوب بن إبراهيم قال، حدثنا هشيم قال أخبرنا عبد الملك عن عطاء ، عن ابن عباس أنه كان يقرأ: "إن الصفا والمروة منْ شعائر الله" الآية ... "فلا جُناح عليه أنْ لا يَطوَّف بهما
ولو اردت المزيد لاعطيتك
*اذن الخلاصة*
1-الروايات الصحيحة نسبت لابن مسعود وغيره من الصحابة قراءات غير القراءات الحالية 
2-احنا معندناش اصلا غير ما رووه القراء السبعة وما يربط بين القراء السبعة الى محمد عبارة عن اسماء عنعنة فارغة ملهاش قيمة
*الدليل الاخر* ان عبد الله بن مسعود ليه قراءة مخالفة هى قراءة الاعمش 
اللى وصفوها بالشذوذ " اللى هى المفروض منقولة عن ابن مسعود "
وابن الجزرى يرجع ويقول ان الشذوذ فى القراءة هو نتيجة مخالفتها لرسم المصحف العثمانى
فهذه القراءة *التي تسمى الغŒوم شاذة لكونها شذت عـن رسـم المـصحف المجمـع ظ• ً وان كـــان إســـنادها صـــحغŒحا، فلاتجـــوزالقراءة بهـــا لافـــي الـــصلاة ولا فـــي علغŒـــه*، (ظ¢ (غغŒرها
يعنى لو حتى السند صح ومتصل والقراءة مخالفة لما جمعه عثمان فهى قراءة شاذة 
وعليه كل قراءات ابن مسعود طالما خالفت رسم عثمان فهى شاذة 
فلا قيمة اصلا للاسناد حتى لو صحيح طالما المعيار المهم والاول هو موافقة رسم عثمان
اذن نلخص الموضوع كالاتى 
1-	نحن لا نلمك سوى الرسم العثمانى
2-	محدش يعرف ابن مسعود قرأ ايه
3-	احنا معندناش قراءة ابن مسعود اصلا
4-	كل اسانيد القراءات الحالية عبارة عن عنعنات واحد نقل عن واحد وفى اخر السلسلة محمد ولكن عمليا احنا لا نملك اى نص لاى شخص مذكور فى السلسلة الا الشخص الاخير
5-	بنفس المعيار فى روايات صحيحة نسبت للصحابة روايات مختلفة عن قراءة الجمهور
6-	كل الروايات اتهمت بالشذوذ لمخالفتها لرسم عثمان فقط 
7-	حتى مع صحة السند الرواية تعد شاذة ان خالفت رسم عثمان 
*وعليه فبداية تاريخ القران هو عثمان الخليقة التالت لمحمد وما قبل عثمان لا مجال ان شخص يتكلم عن اى شئ يخص القران لانها فترة مبهمة كل ما وصل لينا عن تلك الفترة انها كانت فترة اضطراب نصى وه *
كان ابن مسعود يقرا بقراءات مختلفة
وكان ابى يقرا بقراءات مختلفة
وحرف زيد خالفهما فى كثير من الحروف 
اتهامكوا للصحابة الاخرين اللى خالفوا الحرف الوحيد للقران اللى انت بتقروه اليوم بالشذوذ هو كارثة الكوارث لان اصبح الصحابى كذاب يقرا روايات شاذة لم يقولها محمد 

يتبع ..


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

نكمل
*اسطورة  صحف حفصة او قران ابو بكر *
سبق وقد ذكرنا قول الجزرى والدانى بان ابو بكر جمع الاحرف السبعة كلها وبعد اختلاف المسلمين لجأوا الى عثمان فامر زيد بتجميع القران 
فحاول يرد على بذكر اراء اخرين بان صحف حفصة حوت حرف واحد وليس سبعة
وهو المطلوب اثباته فنشكر هذا المغفل على اثبات ما نحن نريده فلا يوجد اى وجود لتلك الصحف حاليا وكلها اجتهادات عن تصور النص فى تلك النسخ لا دليل عليها 
سواء كان فيها سبعة احرف او حرف واحد كلها تخمينيات لا دليل عليها فكلها اراء متضاربة عن شئ مجهول
فمن فضلك لا تفتح فمك مرة اخرى وتقول ان صحف حفصة هى نفسها مصحف عثمان علشان منقلش ادبنا عليك 
السيوطى عرض القضية كاملة فى كتابه الاتقان تحت باب جمعه وترتيبه وركز معايا فى اراء ابناء جلدتك وامتك فى مصحف ابى بكر ( وليس اراءنا الشخصية )
اولا / صحف حفصة ليست قرانا ولا مصحفا هو تجميع لاى حاجة مكتوب عليها نصوص القران يعنى هى تجميع نصوص مبعثرة بين الناس وليس مصحفا كما جمعه عثمان
وفي مغازي موسى بن عقبة : عن ابن شهاب قال : لما أصيب المسلمون باليمامة ، فزع أبو بكر وخاف أن يذهب من القرآن طائفة ، ف*أقبل الناس بما كانوا معهم وعندهم ، حتى جمع على عهد أبي بكر في الورق ، فكان أبو بكر أول من جمع القرآن في الصحف*
وايضا
 قال : والأول أصح ; إنما كان في الأديم والعسب أولا قبل أن يجمع في عهد أبي بكر ،* ثم جمع في الصحف في عهد أبي بكر ، كما دلت عليه الأخبار الصحيحة المترادفة*
ودا وحده يثبت كذبة ان ابو بكر جمع القران ليكون مصحفا كما فعل عثمان هو مجرد جمع نصوص مبعثرة من الناس
ثانيا / الرواية اللى انت ذكرتها واللى عايز تثبت بيها ان كلا النسختين واحد تثبت ان مصحف حفصة كان مجرد تجميع لصحف كثيرة الرواية تقول "  ف*أرسل إلى حفصة : أن أرسلي إلينا الصحف ننسخها في المصاحف *" فهو قال ارسلى الينا *الصحف* وليس مصحفا ومن هذه الصحف نسخ منها ما نسخ 
القاضى ابو بكر قال ايه
وقال القاضي أبو بكر في الانتصار : *لم يقصد عثمان قصد أبي بكر في جمع نفس القرآن بين لوحين ، وإنما قصد جمعهم على القراءات الثابتة المعروفة ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإلغاء ما ليس كذلك ، وأخذهم بمصحف لا تقديم فيه ولا تأخير ، ولا تأويل أثبت مع تنزيل ، ولا منسوخ [ ص: 214 ] تلاوته كتب مع مثبت رسمه ومفروض قراءته وحفظه ، خشية دخول الفساد والشبهة على من يأتي بعد .*
ان جمع عثمان مختلف عن جمع ابو بكر فجمع عثمان كان قصده جمع القراءات الثابتة والمعروفة والغاء ما دونها 
بعكس ابى بكر اللى جمع كل شئ 
يعنى القاضى كمان بيشهد ان النسختين مختلفين
نفس اللى قاله حارث المحاسبى 
وقال الحارث المحاسبي : *المشهور عند الناس أن جامع القرآن عثمان ، وليس كذلك ، إنما حمل عثمان الناس على القراءة بوجه واحد على اختيار وقع بينه وبين من شهده من المهاجرين والأنصار ، لما خشي الفتنة عند اختلاف أهل العراق والشام في حروف القراءات ، فأما قبل ذلك فقد كانت المصاحف بوجوه من القراءات المطلقات على الحروف السبعة التي أنزل بها القرآن ، فأما السابق إلى الجمع من الحملة فهو الصديق* ، وقد قال علي : لو وليت لعملت بالمصاحف التي عمل عثمان بها
ان جامع القران هو عثمان وحمل الناس على القراءة بوجه واحد
اما قبل عثمان كانت المصاحف بوجوه من القراءات 
يتبع ...


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

الواد الاهبل بتاع العرضة الاخيرة بيقول انا هربت معرفش ههرب ليه من طفل معاق وبصمجى  وانا ماسح بكرامته الارض

بتعرف تقرا ولالا يا كداب كمحمدك 






ببساطة الفيس بوك طلب تحقيق شخصية قبل ما استخدم الاكونت نتيجة الريبورتات عليه من اتباع النبى القرشى الهاشمى الوثنى 

بطلوا كذب شوية  بس متقلقش المرة دى كل كلمة اتكتبت موجودة فى ملف ورد وهكمل


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 2) واديك موجود اهو فى الصفحة تقرا علشان متعملش فيها عبيط وتقول مبتدخلش المنتدى


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

نكمل 
فى المشاركة اللى فاتت اثبتنا بان صحف حفصة هى شئ اسطورى لا دليل عليه سوى روايات فى روايات 
وعرضنا تضارب الفقهاء فى شكل تلك الصحف ونصها ومحتواها والكل يغنى على هواه وهذه سمتهم الاساسية اختلفوا فيما بينهم 
*السؤال ما هو الداعى اصلا بان يبدأ ابى بكر بتجميع القران , فان كان النص يحفظه الصحابة كما يروجون ولا حاجة لنا لكتابة القران فلماذا لجأ ابى بكر لتجميعه ؟*
قبل ان ابدأ نبدا برواية ابن عمر لانه هتبين لينا ان الجيل الاول كان يدرك جيدا ضياع الكثير من نصوص القران "  *قال أبو عبيد حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال لا يقولن أحدكم قد أخذت القرآن كله وما يدريه ما كله قد ذهب منه قرآن كثير ولكن ليقل قد أخذت منه ما ظهر *" وهذا هو حال القران بعد موت محمد

السر فى معركة اليمامة فالطبرى ذكر فى تاريخه بان هناك الف قتيل قد سقطوا من المسلمين 
فبعد موت محمد ارتد الالاف عن ديانة ذلك الارهابى الذى فرضها بالسيف على العرب وبعد ان تخلصوا منه بموته ارتد الالاف منهم عن ذلك الدين الارهابى 
فما كان من عصبة محمد الا انهم كونوا جيشا لمحاربة المرتدين عن ديانتهم وسقط منهم على الاقل الف الالف دول من ضمنهم 450 صحابى ( تاريخ القران لعبد الصبور شاهين صفحة 139 )
مات مئات الصحابة فى معركة واحدة راحوا يصوتوا لعمر ابن الخطاب الحقوا هيخلصوا علينا وقراء القران بيخلصوا قام راح لابى بكر وقاله انا شايف اننا نجمع القران قام راحوا بقة يلموا القران من العسب واللخاف وصدور الرجال " انتهت القصة اللطيفة "

والسؤال هذه القصة تنفى عدة اساطير مهمة بيحاول يروجوا ليها باساطيرهم الشعبوية 
1-	لو كان هناك عرضة اخيرة وحفظها زيد بن ثابت وغيره من الصحابة  عن ظهر قلب كما يروج اصحاب الاساطير فلماذا الخوف والرعب من موت قراء القران فواحد فقط يمكنه استذكار القران وكتابته 
2-	لو كان هناك عرضة اخيرة وحفظها الناس عن محمد فلماذا اللجوء للعسب واللخاف المكتوب عليها القران  لتجميع القران من النصوص المكتوبة ؟؟؟
3-	 ان صدور الرجال مصدر لتجميع القران فما الذى يضمن اصلا بان هناك من مات مع من مات وكان يحفظ قرانا سمعه من محمد واندثر القران اللى حفظه مع موته
هل هناك دليل على هذا الاحتمال ؟؟
ايوة هناك ايه وجدت مع خزيمة الانصارى ولم توجد عند اى شخص اخر غيره 

*فقَدْتُ آيَةً مِنَ الأحْزَابِ حِينَ نَسَخْنَا المُصْحَفَ، كُنْتُ أسْمَعُ رَسولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ يَقْرَأُ بهَا فَالْتَمَسْنَاهَا فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مع خُزَيْمَةَ بنِ ثَابِتٍ الأنْصَارِيِّ {مِنَ المُؤْمِنِينَ، رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا ما عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عليه، فَمِنْهُمْ مَن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ ومِنْهُمْ مَن يَنْتَظِرُ} فألْحَقْنَاهَا في سُورَتِهَا في المُصْحَفِ
الراوي : زيد بن ثابت | المحدث : البخاري | المصدر : صحيح البخاري
الصفحة أو الرقم: 4049 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : [صحيح] *
اذن احتمالية وجود نص لدى شخص واحد وحيد هى قطعية الحدوث وحدثت فعلا ونقلت عن طريق رواية صحيحة بان هذا النص كان مفقود ووجد لدى شخص واحد 
لما تفتح فتح البارى تلاقى المصيبة اكبر بعد لما لاقوا النص الضائع عند خزيمة راح قال عمر وانا اشهد انى سمعتها " الايتين " وقال لو كانوا تلاتة كنت عملتلهم سورة لوحدهم بس طالما هما ايتين حطوهم فى اخر اى سورة وخلاص 
*وأخرج بن أبي داود من طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن يحيى بن عباد بن عبد الله بن الزبير عن أبيه قال أتى الحارث بن خزيمة بهاتين الآيتين من آخر سورة براءة فقال أشهد أني سمعتهما من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ووعيتهما فقال عمر وأنا أشهد لقد سمعتهما ثم قال لو كانت ثلاث آيات لجعلتها سورة على حدة فانظروا سورة من القرآن فألحقوها في آخرها*

تخيل ان هؤلاء البدو المتخلفين اللى بيقنعونا انهم لديهم القدرة على تجميع نصوص نبيهم المبعثرة فى الشوارع بعد موته بيقولوا لا طالما ايتين بس ارزعهم فى اخر اى سورة ولو كانوا 3 نعملهم سورة لوحدهم 
4-	تجميع القران من العسب واللخاف يصفعك انت وامثالك فان كان ابناء ديناتك الوثنية فلو كانوا معتمدين فقط على الحفظ والنقل الشفوى فلماذا طلبوا من حفصة ان ترسل لهم صحفها المكتوب فيه القران ؟ وان كان اعتمادهم فقط على الحفظ لماذا الاصرار على البحث عن النصوص المكتوبة لاثباتها فى المصحف ؟؟؟ الم يكفى صحابيا او اثنين لانهاء المهمة لو كان الامر بهذه التفاهه ؟

كل كلمة اتقالت تتدل على انك شخص مدلس وكداب وجاهل بابسيط الابجديات 
ونعود لكلام بن عمر " اخذت منه ما ظهر " وركز فى كلام ابن عمر " ما ظهر " وليس كما حاول المدلسين ان يلتفوا على النص ويقول انه يتكلم عن المنسوخ فالمنسوخ ليس قرانا اصلا وهو قال " انه اخذ القران " فما علاقة القران بالمنسوخ ان كان ليس قرانا اصلا 
فرواية تجميع القران فى عهد ابى بكر لا تشهد سوى للتخبط فى تجميعه والرعب من موت مئات الصحابة من ضياع القران
بل احتمالية ضياع الكثير منه واردة ومؤكدة بمثال خزيمة الانصارى 
فكم من خزيمة كان يحفظ نصا وحده ومات ومات معه ما حفظه 
مساكين المسلمين بيؤمنوا بكتاب جمعوه شوية بدو بطريقة عبيطة انه كتاب منزل من رب الخليقة 

يتبع ..


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

نكمل 
فى المشاركة اللى فاتت اثبتنا بان صحف حفصة هى شئ اسطورى لا دليل عليه سوى روايات فى روايات 
وعرضنا تضارب الفقهاء فى شكل تلك الصحف ونصها ومحتواها والكل يغنى على هواه وهذه سمتهم الاساسية اختلفوا فيما بينهم 
*السؤال ما هو الداعى اصلا بان يبدأ ابى بكر بتجميع القران , فان كان النص يحفظه الصحابة كما يروجون ولا حاجة لنا لكتابة القران فلماذا لجأ ابى بكر لتجميعه ؟*
قبل ان ابدأ نبدا برواية ابن عمر لانه هتبين لينا ان الجيل الاول كان يدرك جيدا ضياع الكثير من نصوص القران "  *قال أبو عبيد حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال لا يقولن أحدكم قد أخذت القرآن كله وما يدريه ما كله قد ذهب منه قرآن كثير ولكن ليقل قد أخذت منه ما ظهر *" وهذا هو حال القران بعد موت محمد

السر فى معركة اليمامة فالطبرى ذكر فى تاريخه بان هناك الف قتيل قد سقطوا من المسلمين 
فبعد موت محمد ارتد الالاف عن ديانة ذلك الارهابى الذى فرضها بالسيف على العرب وبعد ان تخلصوا منه بموته ارتد الالاف منهم عن ذلك الدين الارهابى 
فما كان من عصبة محمد الا انهم كونوا جيشا لمحاربة المرتدين عن ديانتهم وسقط منهم على الاقل الف الالف دول من ضمنهم 450 صحابى ( تاريخ القران لعبد الصبور شاهين صفحة 139 )
مات مئات الصحابة فى معركة واحدة راحوا يصوتوا لعمر ابن الخطاب الحقوا هيخلصوا علينا وقراء القران بيخلصوا قام راح لابى بكر وقاله انا شايف اننا نجمع القران قام راحوا بقة يلموا القران من العسب واللخاف وصدور الرجال " انتهت القصة اللطيفة "

والسؤال هذه القصة تنفى عدة اساطير مهمة بيحاول يروجوا ليها باساطيرهم الشعبوية 
1-	لو كان هناك عرضة اخيرة وحفظها زيد بن ثابت وغيره من الصحابة  عن ظهر قلب كما يروج اصحاب الاساطير فلماذا الخوف والرعب من موت قراء القران فواحد فقط يمكنه استذكار القران وكتابته 
2-	لو كان هناك عرضة اخيرة وحفظها الناس عن محمد فلماذا اللجوء للعسب واللخاف المكتوب عليها القران  لتجميع القران من النصوص المكتوبة ؟؟؟
3-	 ان صدور الرجال مصدر لتجميع القران فما الذى يضمن اصلا بان هناك من مات مع من مات وكان يحفظ قرانا سمعه من محمد واندثر القران اللى حفظه مع موته
هل هناك دليل على هذا الاحتمال ؟؟
ايوة هناك ايه وجدت مع خزيمة الانصارى ولم توجد عند اى شخص اخر غيره 

*فقَدْتُ آيَةً مِنَ الأحْزَابِ حِينَ نَسَخْنَا المُصْحَفَ، كُنْتُ أسْمَعُ رَسولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ يَقْرَأُ بهَا فَالْتَمَسْنَاهَا فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مع خُزَيْمَةَ بنِ ثَابِتٍ الأنْصَارِيِّ {مِنَ المُؤْمِنِينَ، رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا ما عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عليه، فَمِنْهُمْ مَن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ ومِنْهُمْ مَن يَنْتَظِرُ} فألْحَقْنَاهَا في سُورَتِهَا في المُصْحَفِ
الراوي : زيد بن ثابت | المحدث : البخاري | المصدر : صحيح البخاري
الصفحة أو الرقم: 4049 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : [صحيح] *
اذن احتمالية وجود نص لدى شخص واحد وحيد هى قطعية الحدوث وحدثت فعلا ونقلت عن طريق رواية صحيحة بان هذا النص كان مفقود ووجد لدى شخص واحد 
لما تفتح فتح البارى تلاقى المصيبة اكبر بعد لما لاقوا النص الضائع عند خزيمة راح قال عمر وانا اشهد انى سمعتها " الايتين " وقال لو كانوا تلاتة كنت عملتلهم سورة لوحدهم بس طالما هما ايتين حطوهم فى اخر اى سورة وخلاص 
*وأخرج بن أبي داود من طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن يحيى بن عباد بن عبد الله بن الزبير عن أبيه قال أتى الحارث بن خزيمة بهاتين الآيتين من آخر سورة براءة فقال أشهد أني سمعتهما من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ووعيتهما فقال عمر وأنا أشهد لقد سمعتهما ثم قال لو كانت ثلاث آيات لجعلتها سورة على حدة فانظروا سورة من القرآن فألحقوها في آخرها*

تخيل ان هؤلاء البدو المتخلفين اللى بيقنعونا انهم لديهم القدرة على تجميع نصوص نبيهم المبعثرة فى الشوارع بعد موته بيقولوا لا طالما ايتين بس ارزعهم فى اخر اى سورة ولو كانوا 3 نعملهم سورة لوحدهم 
4-	تجميع القران من العسب واللخاف يصفعك انت وامثالك فان كان ابناء ديناتك الوثنية فلو كانوا معتمدين فقط على الحفظ والنقل الشفوى فلماذا طلبوا من حفصة ان ترسل لهم صحفها المكتوب فيه القران ؟ وان كان اعتمادهم فقط على الحفظ لماذا الاصرار على البحث عن النصوص المكتوبة لاثباتها فى المصحف ؟؟؟ الم يكفى صحابيا او اثنين لانهاء المهمة لو كان الامر بهذه التفاهه ؟

كل كلمة اتقالت تتدل على انك شخص مدلس وكداب وجاهل بابسيط الابجديات 
ونعود لكلام بن عمر " اخذت منه ما ظهر " وركز فى كلام ابن عمر " ما ظهر " وليس كما حاول المدلسين ان يلتفوا على النص ويقول انه يتكلم عن المنسوخ فالمنسوخ ليس قرانا اصلا وهو قال " انه اخذ القران " فما علاقة القران بالمنسوخ ان كان ليس قرانا اصلا 
فرواية تجميع القران فى عهد ابى بكر لا تشهد سوى للتخبط فى تجميعه والرعب من موت مئات الصحابة من ضياع القران
بل احتمالية ضياع الكثير منه واردة ومؤكدة بمثال خزيمة الانصارى 
فكم من خزيمة كان يحفظ نصا وحده ومات ومات معه ما حفظه 
مساكين المسلمين بيؤمنوا بكتاب جمعوه شوية بدو بطريقة عبيطة انه كتاب منزل من رب الخليقة 

يتبع ..


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

المشاركة القادمة هى استعراض لسبب تخبط المسلمين فى نص القران او ما يسمى برواية " الاحرف السبعة " وجواز قراءة القران بالمعنى وضياع تلك الاحرف تماما واندثارها بتحريف متعمد للقضاء على الاختلافات 

المشاركة اللى بعدها سنحول الدليل الادبى " روايات المسلمين عن قراءات الصحابة والواردة فى معاجم القراءات " الى دليل نصى حقيقى " بمقارنتها بقراءات صنعاء " لنضع الحرف العثمانى فى مواجهه الدليل النصى الحقيقى المؤرخ زمنيا اقدم منه لنرى هل يمكن ان نرجع نص عثمان الى محمد باى دليل نصى حقيقى ام ان الدليل النصى يقف فقط عن عثمان وحرفه وقبل عثمان  كان المسلمين فى مرحلة همجية لا يدرون ما هو نص قرانهم اصلا والكل يقرأ على هواه


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2019)

بعد لما وضحت للمحاور المسلم ان لا يوجد اى ادنى دليل نصى على اى قراءة حالية ترجع لابن مسعود وان كل القراءات الحالية ترجع لحرف عثمان وان سند الروايات والعنعنة لا قيمة له

والدليل النصى المتاح من صنعاء يؤكد كلامنا بان مصحف ابن مسعود مصحف حقيقى وقراءته التى نسبت اليه فى معاجم القراءات وجدت فى صنعاء 

فسالنى سؤال 

هل تقدر تقدم 10 امثلة فى مصحف صنعاء لقراءات نسبت لابن مسعود وايدتها مخطوطات صنعاء


وكانت الاجابة



*المثال الاول سورة البقرة 96 *

فى معجم القراءات للخطيب يقول عن كلمة بمزحزحه ان ابن مسعود قرأ بمنزحه نقلا عن اعراب القراءات الشواذ بمعنى الازاحة او البعد

فى صنعاء نفس قراءة ابن مسعود
The illegible space before ل¸¥ؤپ’ is too small for the grapheme حر مر .Perhaps the word is bi-munziل¸¥ihi, which is reported for Ibn Masت½إ«d’s codex here 
*المثال الثانى

سورة البقرة 217*

فى معجم القراءات لابن الخطيب نقرا ان عكرمة وابن مسعود قراوا النص " قتل فيه بل قل قتل فيه " بدون الف 

قراءة صنعاء اتت موافقة لقراءة ابن مسعود

*المثال الثالث

سورة البقرة 222*
نقرا فى معجم القراءات قراءة ابن مسعود ( ولا تقربوا النساء فى محيضهن واعتزلهن حتى يتطهرن )
قراءة صنعاء اتت موافقة لنص ابن مسعود
*
المثال الرابع 

سورة التوبة 90*
فى معجم القراءات للخطيب نقرا ان ابن مسعود قرا المعتذرون من الاعتذار
وهى قراءة صنعاء
*
المثال الخامس 
سورة مريم 19*
معجم القراءات قرا ابن مسعود ليهب لك بدلا لاهب لك
وهى قراءة صنعاء 




*المثال السادس 
سورة مريم 59*

معجم القراءات قرا ابن مسعود " الصلوات " بدلا من الصلاة 
وهى قراءة صنعاء

*المثال السابع سورة الحج 35*
قرا ابن مسعود والمقيمين الصلاة باضافة النون ونصب الصلاة 
وهى قراءة صنعاء

*المثال الثامن سورة الحج 36*

*قرا ابن مسعود " صوافن "
وهى قراءة صنعاء

المثال التاسع
سورة الاحزاب 51*
نقرا فى معجم القراءات ان ابن مسعود قرأ ويرضين بما اتيتهن كلهن
وهى قراءة صنعاء

*المثال العاشر
سورة طه 63*
نقرا فى معجم القراءات قرا ابن مسعود ويذهبا بالطريقة
وهى قراءة صنعاء


لو عايز المزيد قولى وانا موجود

وعليه فقد اثبتت صنعاء ان لقراءات التى نسبت لابن مسعود هى فعلا قراءات كانت موجودة وكانت تتلى وليس مجرد عنعنة واسماء فى سلسلة سند 

حلو القفا صح 


يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

يتبع النهاردة بمعلومات اول مرة ستعرض على منتدى عربى حصريا


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

الفضيحة الاولى يقول



> الاسف الجمع بين المغالطات و بين تقويلي و تقويل المسلمين كلاما لم نقله او تحريف معنى كلامنا
> فمثلا يدعي ابوسل انني وباقي المسلمين كنا دائما ندعي ان النص القراني واحد لم يتغير بينما ان الان اقول بان للقران عدة وجوه و قراءات و هذا تدليس و مزج للحق مع الباطل
> اقتباس من كلام ابوسل
> نحب نشكر الاخ محمد سني على الاعتراف مضطرا بان نص صنعاء اثبت وجود عدة نصوص كانت فى الفترة بين موت محمد الى توحيد النص فى زمن عثمان وهو فى حد ذاته انجاز عملناه ان نغير عقلية المسلم من انه مجرد مؤمن بنص واحد وواحد انزل من السماء السبعة الى انه نص مثل اى نص اختلفوا فيه وتنوعت نصوصه وافترقت لانواع
> ...



فبعد ان ذكر حقيقة ان مخطوطاء صنعاء ذكرت 3 انواع من النصوص 

نقبس كلامه مرة اخرى



> ولا بهنام صديقي ابدا لم يقل بان مخطوط صنعاء ينتمي لنفس قراءات ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه و استعانتك ببحثه لتدلس عليه كذب
> فبهنام صديقي يفصل بين قراءة صنعاء وقراءات ابن مسعود الشاذ و القراءات العثمانية و يجعلها عبارة عن ثلاث افرع من عائلة او شجرة واحدة



وهو المطلوب اثباته 

اما عن الفضيحة بان هذا الصبى قد اثبت ان كلمات قرانه كلتها القطة 

فالحرف العثمانى يحتوى على قراءة واحدة ثم يعود ويقول بان قراءات ابن مسعود وابى وغيرهم من الصحابة ترجع لمحمد نفسه فمحمدك هو مصدر الوحى لاصحابة كما تقولون وكل تلك القراءات ترجع اليه 

اذن فالقران تم تحريفه كما قولنا وتم القضاء على القراءات الصحيحة المنسوبة لمحمد عمدا مع سبق الاصرار والترصد

فما صدر من محمد وحفظه الصحابة ونقلوه على انه قران تم تحريفه وحرقه ولم يعد يقرأون به ثانيا 

فكلمات محمد قد تم تحريفها فعليا وضاعت 

شكرا على الاثبات للمرة الثانية 

يتبع ..


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

الفضيحة الثانية



> صحيح البخاري الجزء الرابع كتاب فضائل القران :
> 4706 حدثنا سعيد بن عفير قال حدثني الليث قال حدثني عقيل عن ابن شهاب قال حدثني عروة بن الزبير أن المسور بن مخرمة وعبد الرحمن بن عبد القاري حدثاه أنهما سمعا عمر بن الخطاب يقول سمعت هشام بن حكيم بن حزام يقرأ سورة الفرقان في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستمعت لقراءته فإذا هو يقرأ على حروف كثيرة لم يقرئنيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكدت أساوره في الصلاة فتصبرت حتى سلم فلببته بردائه فقلت من أقرأك هذه السورة التي سمعتك تقرأ قال أقرأنيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت كذبت فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أقرأنيها على غير ما قرأت فانطلقت به أقوده إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت إني سمعت هذا يقرأ بسورة الفرقان على حروف لم تقرئنيها فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسله اقرأ يا هشام فقرأ عليه القراءة التي سمعته يقرأ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك أنزلت ثم قال اقرأ يا عمر فقرأت القراءة التي أقرأني فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك أنزلت إن هذا القرآن أنزل على سبعة أحرف فاقرءوا ما تيسر منه



وهنا اعترف هذا الصبى للمرة الثانية بان قراءات ابن مسعود وغيرهم من الصحابة ليست قراءات شاذة كما يحاولوا ان يدلسوا بل هى قراءات ترجع لمحمد نفسه

فكرة ايه هى الاحرف السبعة وهل قراءات ابن مسعود من تلك الاحرف وهل هى اصلا صادرة عن محمد ام انها تخص رخصة قراءة القران بالمعنى فسيتم مناقشتها بالتفاصيل 


المهم انه اعترف بان كل القراءات التى نسبت للصحابة ترجع لمحمد نفسه ودا فى حد ذاته انجاز 

الفضيحة الثالثة 

يقول



> 2279 حدثنا أبو الوليد حدثنا شعبة قال عبد الملك بن ميسرة أخبرني قال سمعت النزال بن سبرة قال سمعت عبد الله يقول سمعت رجلا قرأ آية سمعت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خلافها فأخذت بيده فأتيت به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال كلاكما محسن قال شعبة أظنه قال لا تختلفوا فإن من كان قبلكم اختلفوا فهلكوا



وهذا دليل اخر ان لا يوجد شئ اسمه قراءة واحدة للقران على عهد محمد كما حاول ان يفعل عثمان

فشكرا يا مغفل على اثبات ما نقوله ان القران كتاب مهلهل يقرأ كل شخص بقراءة مختلفة عن الاخر

وفى شرح الحديث

أَنزلَ اللهُ تعالى القرآنَ الكريمَ على وُجوهٍ؛ تَيسيرًا لِقراءتِه على جميعِ العربِ وإعجازًا، وفي هذا الحديثِ أنَّ عبدَ اللهِ بنَ مسعودٍ رضِي اللهُ عنه سَمِعَ رجلًا يقرأُ آيةً بِوجهٍ غيرِ الَّذي سَمعَها به مِنَ النَّبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم، فَأخَذَه إليه وأتى به النَّبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم، وقرأَ كلٌّ مِنهما عليه، فقال صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم: «كِلاكُما مُحْسِنٌ» أي: كِلاكُما مُصيبٌ في قراءتِه

طالما القران انزل على عدة وجوه 
وها هو حديث انزله المغفل ليثبت اوجهه القران المتعددة

فاين ذهبت وجوه القران المتعددة ؟؟؟

للمرة المليون يثبت تحريف كتابه بدون ان يدرى 

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

الفضيحة الرابعة 



> (( (قوله : ( فاقرءوا ما تيسر منه ) أي : من المنزل . وفيه إشارة إلى الحكمة في التعدد المذكور ، وأنه للتيسير على القارئ ، وهذا يقوي قول من قال : المراد بالأحرف تأدية المعنى باللفظ المرادف ولو كان من لغة واحدة ، لأن لغة هشام بلسان قريش وكذلك عمر ، ومع ذلك فقد اختلفت قراءتهما . نبه على ذلك ابن عبد البر ، ونقل عن أكثر أهل العلم أن هذا هو المراد بالأحرف السبعة ...... وحاصل ما ذهب إليه هؤلاء أن معنى قوله أنزل القرآن على سبعة أحرف أي أنزل موسعا على القارئ أن يقرأه على سبعة أوجه ، أي : يقرأ بأي حرف أراد منها على البدل من صاحبه ، كأنه قال : أنزل على هذا الشرط أو على هذه التوسعة وذلك لتسهيل قراءته ، إذ لو أخذوا بأن يقرءوه على حرف واحد لشق عليهم كما تقدم



يقتبس رواية يثبت فيها جواز قراءة القران بالمعنى " المراد بالاحرف تأدية المعنى بالحرف المرادف له " وهذا التفسير متوافق مع رواية " ما لم تختمْ آيةَ عذابٍ برحمةٍ أو آيةَ رحمةٍ بعذابٍ " فشكرا للمرة المليون على اثبات تحريف قرانك وان البشر مسموح ليهم تغيير حروفه طالما ام تغير المعنى




> القراءة حسب العرضة الاخيرة
> في مستدرك الحاكم الجزء الثاني كتاب التفسير
> 2857 - أخبرنا جعفر بن محمد بن نصير الخلدي ، ثنا علي بن عبد العزيز البغوي ، بمكة ، ثنا حجاج بن المنهال ، قال : ثنا حماد بن سلمة ، عن قتادة ، عن الحسن ، عن سمرة رضي الله عنه ، قال : «عرض القرآن على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرضات » فيقولون : إن قراءتنا هذه



سبق وردينا على تلك الاسطورة ان لا فى غرضة اخيرة ولا يحزنون كلها روايات فى روايات فى روايات 

واثبتنا ان الكل تضارب فى العرضة الاخيرة بل ان ابن عباس وابن مسعود شهدو ان قراءة ابن مسعود هى قراءة العرضة الاخيرة

يعنى من الاخر هو بيستشهد ب " بلح " حاجة وهمية ملهاش وجود 

الفضيحة الخامسة 



> على هذا فان القراءات الشاذة عن ابي بن كعب و عن بن مسعود رضي الله عنهما ليستا حسب العرضة الاخيرة
> نقرا في النشر في القراءات العشر لابن الجزري رحمه الله الجزء الاول المقدمة :
> (( وقال بعضهم : إن الترخيص في الأحرف السبعة كان في أول الإسلام لما في المحافظة على حرف واحد من المشقة عليهم أولا ، فلما تذللت ألسنتهم بالقراءة وكان اتفاقهم على حرف واحد يسيرا عليهم ، وهو أوفق لهم أجمعوا على الحرف الذي كان في العرضة الأخيرة ، وبعضهم يقول إنه نسخ ما سوى ذلك ; ولذلك نص كثير من العلماء على أن الحروف التي وردت عن أبي وابن مسعود وغيرهما مما يخالف هذه المصاحف منسوخة)



وكلامه هذا يبروز اعبط كلام قيل فى تاريخ القران

فبعد ان اثبت ان كل قراءات الصحابة ترجع لمحمد

يرجع هنا ويقول بان قراءات الصحابة هى قراءات شاذة 

منتهى التخلف ان يتصدى هؤلاء للدفاع عن كتابهم المهلل

لا ويصمم انها قراءات نبوية صادرة من محمد

ويرجع يقول بانها قراءات شاذة 

وعليه فهو اقرار مزدوج

1- قراءات الصحابة ترجع لمحمد
2- القراءات التى قراءتها محمد على الصحابة قراءات شاذة
3- عثمان اجمع الناس على حرف واحد وباقى الاحرف انتهت من الوجود

اذن ما قرا به محمد على اصحابه ضاع ولا سبيل لمعرفته ثانية 

شكرا يا مغفل على الاعتراف 

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

> الوجه الاول : بيان الاختلافات بين قراءات بن مسعود سواءا ما صح عنه او ما نسب عنه و بين مخطوطة صنعاء في مثالين .
> المثال رقم 1: الاية 210 من سورة البقرة
> نقرا في كتاب المصاحف لابن ابي داود السجستاني
> حَدَّثَنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى الْخُنَيْسيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا خَلَّادُ بْنُ خَالِدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ، عَنْ حُسَيْنٍ الْجُعْفِيِّ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ زَائِدَةَ، يَسْأَلُ الْأَعْمَشَ فَقَالَ .... {هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ} [البقرة: 210] ، وَفِي قِرَاءَةِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ: (هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ)
> ...



وهذا من فرط جهلك وتخلفك اانك تنفى توافق ابن مسعود مع صنعاء فى عشرات الامثلة وتجيب امثلة يوافق فيه صنعاء مع عثمان ضد ابن مسعود 

وردا على سؤالك الساذج فالتفسير سيتم ذكره فى مناقشة العلاقات النصية بين الثلاث نصوص قبل ما تعمل بلوك وتهرب من الفضيحة 

والسؤال الان ماذا لو قدمت صنعاء روايات لم يعرفها الدليل الادبى لابن مسعود او غيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل معناه اقرار بضياع الكثير من القراءات مع محرقة المصاحف ولم تصل لنا باى طريقة ؟

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

القضيحة السادسة 



> 1. نقلنا حديث الاحرف السبعة الذي رفعه بن مسعود رضي الله عنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 2. الرواية التي لم و لن يجيب عنها ابوسل و هي رواية فيها تصريح لابن مسعود رضي الله عنه
> حدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ، عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ، عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ:إِنِّي قَدْ سَمِعْتُ الْقَرَأَةَ، فَوَجَدْتُهُمْ مُتَقَارِبَيْنِ، فَاقْرَءُوا كَمَا عَلِمْتُمْ، وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَالِاخْتِلَافَ وَالتَّنَطُّعَ، فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ كَقَوْلِ أَحَدِكُمْ: هَلُمَّ وَتَعَالَ
> المصدر : كتاب فضائل القران للقاسم بن سلام المعروف بابي عبيد الجزء الاول




للمرة المليون نشكرك على اثبات ان الصحابة كانوا يؤمنون بالقراءة بالمعنى فاى قراءة تقراها صح تقول هلم تقول تعال مش هتفرق طالما المعنى واحد 

اما عن الحديث المذكور فلم اجده الا فى المعجم الاوسط للطبرانى وكان حديث متفرد بيه اسحاق عن حمزة

عن عبدِ اللهِ قال : قد سمِعْتُ القُرَّاءَ فوجَدْتُهم مُتقارِبينَ فاقرَؤُوا كما عُلِّمْتُم وإيَّاكم والتَّنطُّعَ والاختلافَ فإنَّما هو كقولِ أحدِكم هلُمَّ وتعالَ
الراوي : أبو وائل | المحدث : الطبراني | المصدر : المعجم الأوسط

الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/109 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : لم يرو هذا الحديث عن حمزة إلا إسحاق

فالحديث نفسه يدينك بالاقرار على قراءة القران بالمعنى 
وهو حديثه مضروب 


الفضيحة التالية



> ا نقله الدكتور عبد اللطيف الخطيب في كتابه معجم القراءات الصفحة 267 و 268 نقلا عن ابي حيان الاندلسي في كتابه البحر المحيط ان ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قرا هذه الاية عدة قراءات منها ما طابقت قراءة الجماعة و منها ما خالفتها
> قراها مرة الى البيت
> وقراها مرة لله
> و قراها مرة للبيت
> ...



نشكرك على التعاون مرة اخرى معرفش اقولك ايه على كمية التعاون دى كلها 

وان كل القراءات الحالية ترجع لحرف عثمان فقط وفكرة شذوذ قراءة من عدمه يتم قياسه بناء على حرف عثمان فقط

كون اى شخص جعل قراءات ابن مسعود مجرد تفسيرا لمخالفتها لسواد المصحف المتفق عليه " مصحف عثمان " فهو شئ لا يخصنا اتفاقكوا على عثمان من عدمه

لان المناظرة كلها ترجع لما قبل عثمان وطبيعى ان قراءة ابن مسعود المنسوبة ليه تخالف المصحف العثمانى وليس متفقة معاه 


فكرة القراءات الحالية ترجع لابن مسعود رددت عليك ولم نسمع لك صوت فلعل المانع خير


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

> ما قاله حبيبنا بيهنام
> وهنا نقتبس من كلام ابوسل
> دا نفس اللى قاله بهنام صدقى بالحرف عن تاريخية مصحف ابن مسعود وتاريخية القراءات المنسوبة ليه , فاصبح مصحف ابن مسعود ليس مجرد روايات واسانيد بل اصبح له تاريخ حقيقى ونصى نقدر نعرف انه كان فعلا موجود ويقرأ بيه .. يتبع
> ==========
> ...



سبق واقتبست كلام بهنام ولم ترد عليه كيف ان مخطوطات صنعاء اثبتت تاريخية قراءات ابن مسعود وانها ليست مجرد روايات ولم ترد

وازيدك ايضا
 بان بهناك اكد بان اهمية مخطوطات صنعاء فى نصها السفلى لا تنتمى للتقليد العثمانى ولا اى مصحف من مصاحف الصحابة بل تمثل نوع نصى اخر مزازى لكل تلك الانواع النصية اللى العلاقة بينهم بيبن النص الاصلى للقران وحال النص قبل تفرعه لانواع نصية
The main significance of the Sanج£ ت؟ؤپت¾ 1 manuscript is that its lower text does
not belong to this ت؟Utmؤپnic textual tradition. In this sense, it is “non- ج 
ت؟Utmؤپnic.” It belongs to some other textual tradition which is designated here ج 
as C-1. The C-1 textual tradition is distinct not only from that of ت؟Utmؤپn, ج 
which is known from both literary sources and manuscripts, but also from
those of Companions Ibn Masت؟إ«d and Ubayy b. Kaت؟b, whose recensions of
the Qurت¾ؤپn are not attested in manuscripts, being known only from descriptions in literary sources. I will argue that C-1 and these others formed parallel
textual traditions. Comparing them can thus illuminate the state of the text
prior to the branching off of these various traditions. It can shed light on the
progenitor of all textual traditions, the Qurت¾ؤپnic prototype


فلا اعرف ماذا استفدت من هذه الاقتباس سوى التأكيد على ان نص عثمان هو مجرد نص من مجموعة نصوص تفرعت من النص الاصلى 



> نيا : يتابع بيهنام في نفس الصفحة
> Furthermore the varaents in c-1 and other companion codices richly display the phenomena assimilation of parralels... and assimilation of nearby terms ... . The fact that all these features are found in the codex of ibn masud as described by Al Amash and in C-1 establishes that the literary sources preseve information about codices that actually existed
> بمعنى اخر ان بيهنام هنا يتكلم عن #نوع الاختلافات و ليس #ذات الاختلاف اي ان التشابه بين قراءة بن مسعود الشاذة و بين مصحف صنعاء هو في معظمه يتكلم عن النوع الذي يثبت وجود اختلافات من النوع لا القراءة في مصحف ابن مسعود



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت بتناظرنى ولا بتناظر معايا وبتأكد كلامى 

كمل كدا كلامه

ان النقد النصى بيدعم ان بداية النص فى c1 كان فى الفترة قبل انتشار النص القياسى ( العثمانى ) باختصار ان مصاحف الصحابة وجدت فعلا كما حفظ الدليل الادبى 
 A positive answer to this question is supported by textual criticism, as described above, which assigns the beginning of the C-1
text type to the period before the spread of the standard text type, that
is, before ca. AD 650. In sum, the “Companion” codices indeed existed at
the time of the Companions, as the literary sources maintain. 

فشكرا على اثبات كلامنا بان الدليل النصى فى صنعاء اكد على وجود مصحف ابن مسعود وليس انه مجرد روايات فى كتب المسلمين

مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

> ما قاله حبيبنا بيهنام
> وهنا نقتبس من كلام ابوسل
> دا نفس اللى قاله بهنام صدقى بالحرف عن تاريخية مصحف ابن مسعود وتاريخية القراءات المنسوبة ليه , فاصبح مصحف ابن مسعود ليس مجرد روايات واسانيد بل اصبح له تاريخ حقيقى ونصى نقدر نعرف انه كان فعلا موجود ويقرأ بيه .. يتبع
> ==========
> ...



سبق واقتبست كلام بهنام ولم ترد عليه كيف ان مخطوطات صنعاء اثبتت تاريخية قراءات ابن مسعود وانها ليست مجرد روايات ولم ترد

وازيدك ايضا
 بان بهناك اكد بان اهمية مخطوطات صنعاء فى نصها السفلى لا تنتمى للتقليد العثمانى ولا اى مصحف من مصاحف الصحابة بل تمثل نوع نصى اخر مزازى لكل تلك الانواع النصية اللى العلاقة بينهم بيبن النص الاصلى للقران وحال النص قبل تفرعه لانواع نصية
The main significance of the Saṇ ʿāʾ 1 manuscript is that its lower text does
not belong to this ʿUtmānic textual tradition. In this sense, it is “non- ̠
ʿUtmānic.” It belongs to some other textual tradition which is designated here ̠
as C-1. The C-1 textual tradition is distinct not only from that of ʿUtmān, ̠
which is known from both literary sources and manuscripts, but also from
those of Companions Ibn Masʿūd and Ubayy b. Kaʿb, whose recensions of
the Qurʾān are not attested in manuscripts, being known only from descriptions in literary sources. I will argue that C-1 and these others formed parallel
textual traditions. Comparing them can thus illuminate the state of the text
prior to the branching off of these various traditions. It can shed light on the
progenitor of all textual traditions, the Qurʾānic prototype


فلا اعرف ماذا استفدت من هذه الاقتباس سوى التأكيد على ان نص عثمان هو مجرد نص من مجموعة نصوص تفرعت من النص الاصلى 



> نيا : يتابع بيهنام في نفس الصفحة
> Furthermore the varaents in c-1 and other companion codices richly display the phenomena assimilation of parralels... and assimilation of nearby terms ... . The fact that all these features are found in the codex of ibn masud as described by Al Amash and in C-1 establishes that the literary sources preseve information about codices that actually existed
> بمعنى اخر ان بيهنام هنا يتكلم عن #نوع الاختلافات و ليس #ذات الاختلاف اي ان التشابه بين قراءة بن مسعود الشاذة و بين مصحف صنعاء هو في معظمه يتكلم عن النوع الذي يثبت وجود اختلافات من النوع لا القراءة في مصحف ابن مسعود



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت بتناظرنى ولا بتناظر معايا وبتأكد كلامى 

كمل كدا كلامه

ان النقد النصى بيدعم ان بداية النص فى c1 كان فى الفترة قبل انتشار النص القياسى ( العثمانى ) باختصار ان مصاحف الصحابة وجدت فعلا كما حفظ الدليل الادبى 
 A positive answer to this question is supported by textual criticism, as described above, which assigns the beginning of the C-1
text type to the period before the spread of the standard text type, that
is, before ca. AD 650. In sum, the “Companion” codices indeed existed at
the time of the Companions, as the literary sources maintain. 

فشكرا على اثبات كلامنا بان الدليل النصى فى صنعاء اكد على وجود مصحف ابن مسعود وليس انه مجرد روايات فى كتب المسلمين

مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

> هكذا
> المشكلة هنا ان بيهنام يعترف بالدليل الروائي عن الاعمش
> يعني هذه العنعنات الفارغة القيمة عند ابوسل و التي اثبتت ان الاعمش قال هذا صارت ذات قيمة عند بيهنام انظر
> that the #literary sources preseve information about codices that actually existed
> ...



بهنام قال ان الدليل النصى اثبت وجود المصاحف فعلا وان الدليل النصى اثبت قراءات ابن مسعود انها تاريخية 

فهو لم يعتمد على الدليل الادبى بل قارن الدليل النصى الحقيقى بالدليل الادبى وتوصل ان الدليل النصى اثبت الدليل الادبى وقراءات الصحابة المخالفة لعثمان 

اما عن تدليسك بانى اقتطعت كلام بهنام فيمكنك مراجعة كلامى



> ما كونك بترد على العشر امثلة اللى ادورتهم عن اتفاق مخطوطات صنعاء مع قراءات ابن مسعود فقبل ان استعرض مرجعيتى من نفس البحث لهنام صدقى ( حبيبك ) قال الاتى ان مقارنة نص مصحف ابن مسعود ونص صنعاء هتجد تشابهات مدهشة ودا مش معناه ان النصين بيشتركوا فى نفس القراءات ( هما نصين مختلفين )ولكن معناه انهم بيشتركوا فى نفس نوع القراءات بمعنى ان كل نوع من القراءات وجد فى تقليد c1 وجد ايضا فى ابن مسعود



فكيف اقتطعته وانامترجمه بنفسى ومنزله وبستشهد به ضدك ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

> التراث الاسلامي سبب او ما يفك لغز هذا الاختلاف و اشار هنا الى مسالة الاحرف السبعة كما ذكرت في بداية مداخلتي
> نقرا في الصورة ادناه ما يذكره بيهنام ان التراث يشير الينا الى وجود هذه الاختلافات و انها جزء من الاحرف السبعة المنزلة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و ان ما نسخه عثمان رضي الله عنه حسب معتقد الاغلبية يشير الى نفس القراءة التي قرئت في العرضة الاخيرة
> نقرا هذا من الصفحة 346 من بحث THE CODEX OF A COMPANION OF THE PROPHET AND THE QURAN OF THE PROPHET



والصراحة انه هذا الصبى يلقب بالمدلس الاعظم

نفس الكلام دا هو عكس وجهه نظره تماما 

بهنام بيقول ايه

The majority traditional scholarly position associates Companion Qurت¾ؤپns with the
Seven Modes (ahج£ruf ) in which God revealed the holy book.

الرائ التقليدى ( الاسلامى ) ييربط بين مصاحف الصحابة وبين ايه ؟؟ الاجرف السبعة 

وبالتبعية اعتبروا ان مصحف ابن عثمان هو الوحيد المقبول فى العبادة وان روايته هى رواية محمد الاخيرة

the majority position considers ت؟Utmؤپn’s version as the only one fit ج 
for recitation in worship. This is justified by citing consensus or by calling it
the Prophet’s last version, i.e. Muhج£ammad’s last presentation of the Qurت¾ؤپn
to, or from, Gabriel.

فى رائ اسلامى اخر ؟؟

اة

فى رائ اسلامى ( مبكر ) بيقول العكس ان مصاحف الصحابة المتعددة غير العثمانية كانت جديرة بالاحترام ( مش قراءات شاذة )
 early minority strand of opinion, espousing a kind of codical pluralism, considered non-ت؟Utmؤپnic Qur ج  ت¾ؤپns
as valid in all respects

يعنى الراجل عرض كلام المسلمين التقليدى ومزودش عليه حرف

وكمل قال ايه

The present essay,
however, finds that the textual evidence supports a more conservative conclusion, namely that the ت؟Utmؤپnic tradition is better than C-1 in reproducing ج 
the Prophetic prototype. (This conclusion, however, may be modified in
future if the parts of the manuscript not studied here do not support the
trends observed thus far.)

المقال دى وضحت ان النص العثمانى افضل من نص c1 ولكن فى المستقبل مكن دراسة باقى المخطوطات يغير وجهه نظرنا تماما

ايه رائيك بقة ؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

الفضيحة العظمى يقول الطفل المسلم



> QURAN يقول في الصفحة 29
> One idea that seems to have been in fairly wide circulation already the first century of Islam was that the Quran was revealed in Seven Modes ... this notion entails that the Companion codices were all legitimate despite their differences
> فحينما تاتي و تقتبس من كلام بيهنام و تقول
> واحتمال ان محمد نفسه نشر اكثر من نسخة للسورة الواحدة وارد كل دا هنعرفه لما يحللوا باقى رقوق صنعاء
> ...



الحقيقة ان الاقتباس دا يدمر الفكرة تماما

نكمل اللى هو حذفه


بيقول ان فكرة ان كل مصاحف الصحابة بترجع للنبى نفسه دا بيعطى شرعية لكل المصاحف بالرغم من اختلافتها فهى تمثل من املاه محمد ( وليس قراءات شاذة كما يحاول ان يدلس )
this notion entails that the Companion codices were all
legitimate despite their differences, as they ultimately represented what
the Prophet’s scribes wrote down


ثانيا 


فكرة تعدد المصاحف فى الفترة المبكرة ورفه مصحف عثمان فوق الكل ببساطة ميقدروش يعلنوا ان باقى المصاحف هى غير قرانية 
Such codical pluralism being an early notion, those who
sought to elevate the ‘Uthmؤپnic version above the others could not simply declare the other codices non-Qur’ؤپnic


يعنى انت دمرت نفسك بنفسك طالما كل المصاحف بترجع لمحمد
محدش يقدر يرجع ويقول ان مصحف عثمان بس هو اللى قران والباقى قراءات مش قرانية 


ويرجع بهنام يؤيد كلامى ان علشان يخرجوا من الورطة الكل ادعى بان مصحفه هو القراءة الاخيرة لمحمد فالروايات اتفقت ان محمد كان بيراجع القران كل سة ولكن الروايات اختلفت مين روايته هى الرواية الاخيرة لمحمد ( ودا نفس ما قولناه بهنام بيأكده )


 They
linked these successive presentations with the different Companion codices, and they said that the ‘Uthmؤپnic text was the last presentation,
implying that it superseded the others.64 The admirers of Ibn Mas‘إ«d
responded by pointing out that his reading would surely have been updated if a text had been abrogated, or they reacted by simply making
Ibn Mas‘إ«d’s Qur’ؤپn the final presentation.65 Both sets of traditions
accepted that the Prophet introduced multiple versions of the Qur’ؤپn as
the text was updated annually, and both took it for granted that Companion codices represented legitimate recordings of the revelations; they
disagreed only over which codex was the last version. 


يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

فضيحة كمان 



> من شيوخه الذين هم تلاميذ ابن مسعود بل كان شديد الحرص على انكار ان تلاميذ ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قرؤو قراءاته الشاذة و كذلك قراءاته التي توافقت مع المصاحف العثمانية و لكن مع الاسف بيهنام يظهر ثانية ليرينا الحق الجلي الذي اخفاة ابوسل او حاول ان يخفيها
> نقرا من Sana 1 and the origins of the Quran الصفحة 28
> ان الاعمش و طلحة بن مصرف و يحي بن وثاب و ابراهيم النخعي و حمزة الزيات قرؤو بالقراءات العثمانية و كذلك بقراءة ابن مسعود الشاذة
> طبعا ابوسل حاول باي طريقة انكار ان الاعمش له قراءة منقولة عن طريق حمزة الزيات وقد اثبتنا بالدليل من كتاب السبعة لابن مجاهد و النشر في القراءات العشر ان حمزة كان تلميذ الاعمش



طبعا البحث المشار اليه لبهنام صدقى ومحسن لم يقل بهذا الكلام اطلاقا بل هو كذب مبين من هذا المسلم بعد ان تم فضحه

كلامهم كامل بيقول ايه







الراجل بيقول الاتى 

1- فى تقارير كتير كانت بتوضح شرعية مصاحف الصحابة فى الفترة المبكرة
2- مؤسس مدرسة الكوفة هو ابن مسعود
3- الاعمش ظل ينسخ مصحف ابن مسعود جنبا الى جنب مع مصحف عثمان
4- قراءات ابن مسعود اثرت على كثير من قراءات عثمان فى الكوفة 


ودا بيثبت انك بنى ادم براس كلب انك تستشهد باقتباس يؤكد على شرعية مصحف ابن مسعود حتى بعد عثمان
وانه ظل يقرأ به فى الكوفة لفترة كبيرة
وان مصحفه ظل ينسخ 
وان قراءته اثرت على قراءات عثمان وتداخل القرائتين فى الكوفة 


فاين فى هذا الاقتباس قال بهنام ومحسن فى بحثهما ان قراءات ابن مسعود هى نفسها قراءات عثمان كما حاولت ان تتدلس وتقول

فى حد فى الدنيا يقتبس كلام بيدينه ؟؟؟؟

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

فضيحة كمان



> لكن هل هذا ثاني او ثالث تصريح لبيهنام عن صحة القراءات و صحة النسخ العثماني ؟
> لا
> بل نقرا ايضا ما قاله بيهنام في بحثه الاخر Sana 1 and the origins of the Quran
> In this scenario the fact that the Uthmanic Text is usually in the Majority suggests that it is overall a better reproduction of the common source
> ...



الحقيقة ان هذا الكلام كذب مبين وساعرض كلامهما كاملا 

الاقتباس كامل بيتكلم عن االاتى

1- الدليل الادبى عن مصحف ابن مسعود ضعيف
2- بمقارنة ابن مسعود مع صنعاء مع عثمان هتلاقى ان عثمان بيتفق ع تقليد منهم ضد الاخر

3- دا بيمثل 2 سيناريو عن مصحف عثمان

اول سيناريو ان مصحف عثمان عبارة عن خليط من نصوص الصحابة يعنى هو نتاج تنقيح نصى من اكتر من نوع نصى مختلف للقران وفكرة ان نص عثمان عبارة عن خليط من نصوص الصحابة مدعوم بروايات المسلمين 
تانى سيناريو ان نسخة عثمان هى نسخة وجدت فعلا زى نسخة ابن مسعود وزى صنعاء وهى النسخة الافضل للنبى المنسوب لمحمد

ولكن فى النهاية احنا محتاجين نعمل احصاء لكل قراءات عثمان ومقارنتها بقراءات صنعاء علشان نقول نتيجة نهائية 














وليس كما قال بانه السيناريو الوحيد بل السيناريو الاخر هو انه نص خليط لمجموعة نصوص 

وكمل فى الهامش وقال






ان النتايخ اللى عرضت فى بحث بهنام الاول كانت على 4 رقوق فقط ولكنه واضح ان النتيج يمكن ان تكون مختلفة بعد ان يتم تحليل كل الرقوق 

يعنى هو عرض سيناريو ان نص عثمان ممكن يبقى خليط من مجموعة نصوص
واعترف للمرة الالف ان النتايج غير نهائية


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

> ننتقل الى القراءة و ايدناه بالروح القدس التي طرت بها فرحا
> طبعا كلمة الروح غير واضحة فاللام من كلام بيهنام موضوعة بجانب هذا القوس [ ] و هو يشير الى ان الحرف الموجود بداخله او العبارة التي بداخله هو تخمين لا اقل و لا اكثر و انه قابل للدحض كما قال بيهنام صديقي في SANA1 AND THE QURAN OF THE PROPHET الصفحة 40
> كما في الصورة
> و عموما انكارك ان الروح القدس هو جبريل في الاسلام هي مجرد محاولة مستميتة لاثبات ما لا يمكن اثباته من الكتاب المقدس فتم الهروب الى القران من ترقيع تفسيره لا اقل و لا اكثر
> ...



الحقيقة انه اغبى رد فى الحياة شوفته 

فحرف الالف واضح فى المخطوطة با روح وهعتبر ان حرف اللاف غير واضحوموضوع بين قوسين 

هتودى فين حرف الالف يا جاهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟







انت مش لاقى تقول حاجة خالص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا ايه دخل الكتاب المقدس فى الموضوع انا بتكلم عن قراءة صنعاء " الروح القدس "

وبعدين روحت تثبت ان الاسلام بيؤمن ب " روح القدس "

حلو وهل هذا يعارض وجود " الروح القدس "

فالله " الروح القدس " نفسه موجود وملائكته " روح القدس " 

وبمبدأ القراءة الاصعب فقراءة التعريف هى ضد لاهوت المسلمين وحذف اداة التعريف هو الاقرب لظهور قراءة حذف الالف واللام 

فلا سبب لحذف الالف واللام الا للتوفيق مع فكر المسلمين عن مفهوم الروح 

ثانيا اشهر معدودات ام معلومات 

فلم يقل بهنام بان هذا المثال هو مثال للتوفيقات الازائية بين نصوص متشابهه كما قولت كذبا 



> د ان انتهينا من الكوارث اللغوية في امثلتك ناتي الان لكلامك عن القراءات و الامثلة التي ذكرتها في مصحف صنعاء
> نبدا بهذين المثالين
> الحج اشهر معدودات
> صيام او نسك
> ...



فالنص الوارد فيه ايام معدودات تالى للنص اشهرمعلومات
فلم تم توفيق النص ستكوت قراءة النص التالية " ايام معدودات " هى " ايام معلومات " فكيف سيتم التوفيق مع نص لم يتم نسخه بعد 

اما عن الفرق اللغوى فيمكنك الرجوع لصراع الفقهاء على الاحرام فى الحج يكون طوال اشهر العام ام فى اشهر محددة ؟

اختلف أهل العربية في قوله : ( الحج أشهر معلومات ) فقال بعضهم : [ تقديره ] الحج حج أشهر معلومات ، فعلى هذا التقدير يكون الإحرام بالحج فيها أكمل من الإحرام به فيما عداها ، وإن كان ذاك صحيحا ، والقول بصحة الإحرام بالحج في جميع السنة مذهب مالك ، وأبي حنيفة ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، وإسحاق ابن راهويه ، وبه يقول إبراهيم النخعي ، والثوري ، والليث بن سعد . واحتج لهم بقوله تعالى : ( يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج ) [ البقرة : 189 ] وبأنه أحد النسكين . فصح الإحرام به في جميع السنة كالعمرة .

فلو كان القراءة " معدودات " لكان الامر تغير فى اختلاف الفقهاء 

اما عن حذف صدقة بالخطأ فيما تم زيادتها فى عثمان فنحن لانملك شواهد نصية عديدة لنفضل قراءة على اخرى فهذه قراءة ثابتة فى صنعاء بحذف الصدقة ك فدية لعدم حلق الراس

اما عن قراءة " حياة " بالتنكير وقولك



> المضحك ان ابوسل هنا يظن ان حياة هي مضاف و ان المفروض ان تلحق بمضاف اليه و لم يقرا ان كلمة حياة مكسورة بتنوين في نهايتها و لذا يستحال ان تكون مضافا لانها الكسرة جاءت بتنوين
> قال تعالى (( وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُمْ أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَىظ° #حَيَاةٍ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا غڑ يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَن يُعَمَّرَ غ— وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ))



الحقيقة ان القراءة فى حرف عثمان هى تنكير بدون اضافة وهو قول الزمخشرى ودافع عن بلاغتها اللغوية 

والحقيقة الثانية ان قراءة " الحياة " باضافة الالف واللام هى قراءة ابى بن كعب وبهذا وافقت قراءة صنعاء 

فابى قرأ " احرص الناس على الحياة " وصنعاء " على هذه الحياة الدنيا " 

فهل كان ابى بن كعب حمار حينما قرأ النص معرفا كما فعل ناسخ صنعاء وعرف كلمة الحياة ؟؟؟؟؟






وان اردت على المزيد من القراءات التى تفردت بها صنعاء وخالفت عثمان وغيرت المعنى فنحن موجودين وجاهزين


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

التتدليس رقم مليون على بهنام 



> و الان ننتقل الى مفاجاة جميلة
> نقرا من THE CODEX OF A COMPANION OF THE PROPHET AND THE QURAN OF THE PROPHET الصفحة 412
> حيث يذكر بل #يصرح بيهنام ان التراث الاسلامي يصرح بان ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه #اقر بصحة القراءات العثمانية و ان قراءاته و القراءات العثمانية كلها من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و كلها
> ويستشهد بهذا الاثر من كتاب المصاحف لابن ابي داود السجستاني باب رضاء عبد الله بن مسعود لجمع عثمان رضي الله عنه المصاحف
> 55 - حدثنا عبد الله قال حدثنا عبد الله بن سعيد ، ومحمد بن عثمان العجلي قالا : حدثنا أبو أسامة قال : حدثني زهير قال : حدثني الوليد بن قيس ، عن عثمان بن حسان العامري ، عن فلفلة الجعفي قال : فزعت فيمن فزع إلى عبد الله في المصاحف ، فدخلنا عليه ، فقال رجل من القوم : إنا لم نأتك زائرين ، ولكنا جئنا حين راعنا هذا الخبر ، فقال : « إن القرآن أنزل على نبيكم من سبعة أبواب على سبعة أحرف [ أو حروف ] ، وإن الكتاب قبلكم كان ينزل [ أو نزل ] من باب واحد على حرف واحد ، معناهما واحد »



الحقيقة بهنام لم يقل هذا الكلام اطلاااقا ولكنه من تاليف هذا الطفل

بهنم اتكلم فى هذا الجزء عن تاريخية مصاحف الصحابة وقال كلام معاكس تماما لكلام اخينا هذا 

1- الدليل المخطوطى يؤكد التقارير بوجود مصاحف الصحابة 
2- مصاحف الصحابة تختلف فى ترتيب سورها عن مصحف عثمان 
3- الدليل المخطوطى نفى وجهه نظر جون بورتون بان روايات مصاحف الصحابة كانت روايات بعد عثمان واثبتت صحتها 
4- هذه الاختلافات يمكن ان يكون سببها ان النبى نفسه الى نساخ مختلفين السور بشكل مختلف
5- هل محمد كان يعرف بتلك الاختلافات وما رد فعله عليها
6- ذكر رواية منسوبة لابن مسعود
7- قال ان ممكن يكون ابن مسعود قال الكلام دا او مقالوش " هو ميعرفش "
وذكر تلك الرواية 


كان الكتابُ الأولُ ينزلُ من بابٍ واحدٍ على حرفٍ واحدٍ ، ونزل القرآنُ من سبعةِ أبوابٍ على سبعةِ أحرُفٍ : زجرٌ وأمرٌ وحلالٌ وحرامٌ ومُحكمٌ ومُتشابهٌ وأمثالٌ ، فأحِلُّوا حلالَه وحرِّموا حرامَه ، وافعلوا ما أُمرتُم به وانتهوا عما نُهيتُم عنه ، واعتبِروا بأمثالِهِ واعملوا بمحكمِهِ وآمِنوا بمُتشابهِهِ ، وقولوا : آمنَّا به كلٌّ من عندِ ربِّنا
الراوي : عبدالله بن مسعود | المحدث : ابن حجر العسقلاني | المصدر : فتح الباري لابن حجر

الصفحة أو الرقم: 8/645 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : في تصحيحه نظر لانقطاعه


بيقول المدلس ان الرواية تقصد ان ابن مسعود اقر قراءات عثمان 

وهذا من فرط جهله 

لان كلام بهنام بيقول ان الرواية المنسوبة لابن مسعود تعنى ان النبى وافق على مصحف ابن مسعود جنبا الى جنب مع رواية عثمان

The report presupposes that the Prophet approved of Ibn Masت؟إ«d’s version of
the Qurت¾ؤپn alongside that promulgated by ت؟Utmؤپn


8- المفاجاة بقة اللى هقدمهالك ان الراجل قال انه شئ لا يصدق بان النساخ المختلفين قرؤوا قراءات مختلفة وكلها ترجع للنبى وكلهم اخذوا الموافقة الضمنية على اختلافاتهم 

9- الجملة الاخيرة صاعقة على دماغك بتقول ان فى الوقت الجالى معندناش اى دليل نهائى يكون ضد او مع هذه الروايات 

10- المفاجاة الاكبر ان قال لو النبى وافق على كل تلك القراءات فمعناه ان كل النسخ بتمثل تلاوة النبى كما هو تلاتها من فمه


تخيل انك جايب اقتباس من كلام بهنام بيبهدلك وبيعريك وبيكشف جهلك وعبطك اللى فيه اعترف ان لو كل الاختلافات دى بترجع لمحمد فمعناه ان محمد وافق على نسخة ابن مسعود ايضا

وان مش معقول انه وافق على كل الاختلافات دى

ومفيش دليل على كل الاساطير دى

ولو وافق على الكل فمعناه ان كل المصاحف بتمثل قراءة النبى نفسه ولا افضلية لنسخة على نسخة


تخيل انك بتجيب اقتباسات بتدينك وتعريك وتثبت كلامنا












انت بتقرا يا ابنى قبل ما تفضح نفسك وتدينك


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2019)

مخطوطة برمنجهام اقدم من مخطوطة صنعاء وعليه هى بتمثل النص الاقدم

طبعا دا اسطورة من الاساطير لان بالاجماع كل المخطوطات الحالية ومن ضمنهم خطوطة برمنجهام بترجع للمصحف العثمانى ولا يوجد ما هو شذ من القاعدة سوى النص السفلى لصنعاء فقط لا غير
الباليوغرافى هو علم دراسة الخطوط يثبت بلا شك انها مخطوطة متاخرة ترجع لزمن عثمان
دراسة الكربون المشع عليها تم فيها تاريخ الجلد المكتوب عليه المخطوطة 
مديير معهد الدراسات الاسلامية سعود السرحان قال ان هناك فواصل بين السور ونهايات الايات تلك الخصائص التى يعتقد انها ادخلت فى زمن متاخر زى ما جه فى تقرير نيويورك تايمز وقال ان زمن الجلد المكتوب عليه النص لا يثبت متى كتبت فيمكن ان تمسح جلود المخطوطات وتستخدم مرة اخرة 
Saud al-Sarhan, the director of research at the King Faisal Center for Research and Islamic Studies in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, said he doubted that the manuscript found in Birmingham was as old as the researchers claimed, noting that its Arabic script included dots and separated chapters — features that were introduced later. He also said that dating the skin on which the text was written did not prove when it was written. Manuscript skins were sometimes washed clean and reused later, he said.
ودا نفس اللى قاله جرهام انت مش بتأرخ الحبر انت بتصح افتراضية بان الرق ااستخدم خلال سنوات من صناعته هى فرضية محتملة ولكنها ليست الفرضية الوحيدة 
Graham Bench, director of the Center for Accelerator Mass Spectrometry at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, concurred, and added a caveat: “You’re dating the parchment,” he said. “You’re not dating the ink. You’re making the assumption that the parchment or vellum was used within years of it being made, which is probably a reasonable assumption, but it’s not watertight
البروفيسور بيرك فى كلية الدراسات الاسلامية لاحظ التشابه الكبير بين خط مخطوطات برمنجهام وبين عدد من مخطوطات القرن المكتوبة بالخط الحجازى فى متحف الفنون الاسلامية والتركية
Süleyman Berk of the faculty of Islamic studies at Yalova University has noted the strong similarity between the script 
of the Birmingham leaves and those of a number of Hijazi Qurans in the Turkish and Islamic Arts Museum, 
مصطفى شاه المحاضر فى الدراسات الاسلامية اقترح بان العلامات النحوية وفواصل الايات فى مخطوطات برمنجهام غير متجانسة مع التواريخ المبكرة المقترحة 
 Mustafa Shah, Senior Lecturer in Islamic Studies at the School of Oriental and African Studies, has suggested that the grammatical marks and verse separators in the Birmingham leaves are inconsistent with the proposed early radiocarbon dates
فى ديسمبر 2015 فرانسو ديروشيه اكد ان مخطوطتى برمنجهام هويتهم مقابة لمخطوطة باريس 328 وابدى تحفظات هو والبا فيدلى على موثوقية التاريخ بالكربون المشع بانه بيقدم اختيار دقيق 

In December 2015 François Déroche of the Collège de France confirmed the identification of the two Birmingham leaves with those of the Paris Qur'an BnF Arabe 328(c), as had been proposed by Alba Fedeli. Prof. Deroche, however, expressed reservations about the reliability of the radiocarbon dates proposed for the Birmingham leaves, noting instances elsewhere in which radiocarbon dating had proved inaccurate in testing Qur'ans with an explicit endowment date

مش محتاج تكون عالم مخطوطات علشان لما تبص لطريقة الكتابة تعرف انها طريقة متاخرة ترجع لزمن عثمان بنفس الخط والتقسيمات وكل شئ فهى مخطوطة عثمانية باميتاز لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## احسان احسان (16 ديسمبر 2019)

متابع لردود الدكتور الساحقة


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2019)

انتهاء المناظرة بهروب المحاول المسلم وعمل حظر للتعليقات 

وسيتم تباعا تزويد الموضوع بما هو جديد 


مسموح لاى شخص انه يستخدم المادة العلمية المطروحة فى المناظرة

اخر مشاركة قبل الحظر


----------



## احسان احسان (18 ديسمبر 2019)

خش على اللى بعده يا دكتور ... اللى ملاحظه انه ميعرفش ينطق اسمك ابوستيل مسميك ابو سل ..


----------

